# Maiden mare



## Louisa&Chilly (17 May 2022)

This is my maiden mare, she’s 317 days today so I understand she’s quite early but is this the V belly?!
no signs of waxing or anything yet but the bag is coming. She’s very quiet, doesn’t and hasn’t seemed at all restless just quiet 
	


but has been itching her tail a bit.
Ive started to monitor her over night, am I just panicking and can go back to bed or do we think it could be imminent?


----------



## TheMule (17 May 2022)

She looks normal for this stage- I don’t think the foal is imminent, the bag is the best indicator. Do you have pH testing strips? They’re the most reliable way of knowing how close you are IMO


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (17 May 2022)

ok thank you, no I don’t have any of those strips? I’m not sure where I’d get them?


----------



## TheMule (17 May 2022)

You want something like this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393415413205?hash=item5b9962cdd5:g:lToAAOSwAC1g-mbP

Just get a drop of milk out and dab onto the pH strip, you're looking for a fall in pH to below 6.8 which will indicate foaling is imminent


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (18 May 2022)

ok great! Thank you! This was this morning, on the right, is this the start of wax? Or just fluid leaking?


----------



## Asha (18 May 2022)

That does look like wax . It’s hard with maidens as some do wax up very early and others not until last minute or even not at all . 
i tend to get a bit excited when the bag doesn’t go down after turnout and the teats fill and point outwards . 
 the V shape can come and go as foal changes position. 
as she’s a maiden I’d certainly be keeping a close eye on her . Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (18 May 2022)

agh that’s exciting! Her bag goes down slightly after turnout but it’s bigger each day. So il keep an eye out for it to be staying the same! She’s been bagging up for4 weeks now so a while.

I’ve never seen her show signs of discomfort, no pacing, pawing or being restless. 
can this be the case? Or am I likely to certainly see that over days on the run up to labour? Suggesting she probably still has time to go
I know they’re all different!
Il keep a close eye!


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2022)

My maiden looked her usual chilled self throughout, right up until she sweated up going into labour. she waxed up the day before she foaled and dripped milk on the day.  as TM mentioned the ph strips were spot on for her.  it was both our first times so i went to 20 min checks as soon as the ph started falling as everyone warned that she might not do any typical signs!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (18 May 2022)

she is almost getting more child by the day and eating SO much. She is normally a nutter with no appetite so this is throwing me! 
yes I’ve ordered some of those!
I’m also watching her on cameras around the clock so very little sleep for me, but wondering if I’ve peaked too soon! 
we are both maidens, so really don’t want to miss it and want to have help on hand if I can


----------



## TheMule (18 May 2022)

I don’t think that’s true wax. The udder is looking good, but I wouldn’t be thinking she's imminent. The pH strips will greatly improve your sleep, I promise!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (18 May 2022)

One of mine never let me know when she was about to foal.  One year I was checking 2 hourly and she was standing quietly eating hay, 2 hours later foal had arrived, was up dry and had had his first drink. The other mare I had at the time liked to have company so I saw and assisted with nearly everyone of hers.  She used to wait for me before getting down to it.  There won't any ph strips back then, wish there had been would have saved me a lot of lost sleep.


----------



## Blanche (19 May 2022)

My friend lived in a flat over the foaling box so could hear any noise and the entrance  for the flat was right by some windows for the foaling box. For this particular maiden she was getting up hourly as she was due but no signs it was imminent. On an early morning check the mare was eating hay and seemed fine so she took her dogs out for a pee break. Walked past the windows and mare stood eating hay. Went upstairs and made a hot drink and twenty minutes later went to check again before trying to sleep for an hour. Mare was eating hay and had a filly by her side having a drink. She was obviously waiting for my friend to be out of the way. Maidens are sneaking little things.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (19 May 2022)

thank you, they’ve arrived today, going to test later!!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (19 May 2022)

Blanche said:



			My friend lived in a flat over the foaling box so could hear any noise and the entrance  for the flat was right by some windows for the foaling box. For this particular maiden she was getting up hourly as she was due but no signs it was imminent. On an early morning check the mare was eating hay and seemed fine so she took her dogs out for a pee break. Walked past the windows and mare stood eating hay. Went upstairs and made a hot drink and twenty minutes later went to check again before trying to sleep for an hour. Mare was eating hay and had a filly by her side having a drink. She was obviously waiting for my friend to be out of the way. Maidens are sneaking little things.
		
Click to expand...

I feel mine is going to be exactly the same! I’m keeping an eye on her on cameras, I’m too scared to stop watching!!


----------



## Equestrian Poet (22 May 2022)

Maiden mares are difficult to predict having foaled out many. The first thing to remember is that a maiden has no experience in her situation and prefers not to have onlookers interrupting until she goes into labor and only then to check all is going well and that the foal is in the correct position once she goes down prior to this time watch from a distance and occasionally check her for sweating. It's quite likely she will get up on your entry. If two feet are showing is a good time to slide your hand over the feet to feel the position of the head that should be in line with the feet allow her to lay down without interruption. When she begins to push you may want to give a hand extracting the foal but only when she pushes remember she has no understanding of the procedure but her natural instincts will eventually kick in for want of a better word. The first nursing can also be a challenge be sure to wash the udder with warm water and avoid a kick or two. Hope this helps?


----------



## Ahrena (22 May 2022)

How is she doing?
I feel we are in the same boat only my maiden is at day 351!


----------



## TheMule (22 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			How is she doing?
I feel we are in the same boat only my maiden is at day 351!
		
Click to expand...

😲
You must be exhausted!!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (22 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			How is she doing?
I feel we are in the same boat only my maiden is at day 351!
		
Click to expand...

Very restless last night but tonight I think our mucus plug is coming out?!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (22 May 2022)

Equestrian Poet said:



			Maiden mares are difficult to predict having foaled out many. The first thing to remember is that a maiden has no experience in her situation and prefers not to have onlookers interrupting until she goes into labor and only then to check all is going well and that the foal is in the correct position once she goes down prior to this time watch from a distance and occasionally check her for sweating. It's quite likely she will get up on your entry. If two feet are showing is a good time to slide your hand over the feet to feel the position of the head that should be in line with the feet allow her to lay down without interruption. When she begins to push you may want to give a hand extracting the foal but only when she pushes remember she has no understanding of the procedure but her natural instincts will eventually kick in for want of a better word. The first nursing can also be a challenge be sure to wash the udder with warm water and avoid a kick or two. Hope this helps?
		
Click to expand...

thank you! It really does! We have a camera up and I’ve taken up camp in my lorry outside the barn so I can watch her through my window without getting too involved if I don’t need to! 
However is this the mucus plug starting to come out tonight?


----------



## Equestrian Poet (22 May 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			thank you! It really does! We have a camera up and I’ve taken up camp in my lorry outside the barn so I can watch her through my window without getting too involved if I don’t need to!
However is this the mucus plug starting to come out tonight?
		
Click to expand...

Not heard it described as such. Just wrap the tail and wait it out!


----------



## Ahrena (22 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			😲
You must be exhausted!!
		
Click to expand...

I’m dying 😂 she’s been bagged up for weeks and as she’s maiden we weren’t sure how much she’d wax so we’ve been doing night checks since 330 days when she started to look likely. Her PH is down to 6.5 now so now doing hourly 😴😴

I’m not experienced enough to judge re the mucus plug but it looks like it to me!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (22 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			I’m dying 😂 she’s been bagged up for weeks and as she’s maiden we weren’t sure how much she’d wax so we’ve been doing night checks since 330 days when she started to look likely. Her PH is down to 6.5 now so now doing hourly 😴😴

I’m not experienced enough to judge re the mucus plug but it looks like it to me!
		
Click to expand...

oh god I bet you are, I hope she gives you a baby soon just so you can get some sleep!

oh heck, it’s starting to become real!😂


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (22 May 2022)

Equestrian Poet said:



			Not heard it described as such. Just wrap the tail and wait it out!
		
Click to expand...

Oh crickey, do we think it could be soon if we’re wrapping tails?!


----------



## TheMule (22 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			I’m dying 😂 she’s been bagged up for weeks and as she’s maiden we weren’t sure how much she’d wax so we’ve been doing night checks since 330 days when she started to look likely. Her PH is down to 6.5 now so now doing hourly 😴😴

I’m not experienced enough to judge re the mucus plug but it looks like it to me!
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a camera on her? It is the most stressful and exhausting thing, but so worth it!


----------



## Ahrena (22 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			Have you got a camera on her? It is the most stressful and exhausting thing, but so worth it!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, thankfully, so I can check from the warmth of my bed. I’m sure it will be worth it but come out damn it 😂😂


----------



## Equestrian Poet (23 May 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Oh crickey, do we think it could be soon if we’re wrapping tails?!
		
Click to expand...

You have a maiden mare that is unpredictable. Check her udder is not hard.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (25 May 2022)

Equestrian Poet said:



			You have a maiden mare that is unpredictable. Check her udder is not hard.
		
Click to expand...

I am watching her around the clock as I know they can be unpredictable, 
The bag is hard, I believed that to be normal for the time being?


----------



## Errin Paddywack (25 May 2022)

It should be firm not rock solid.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (25 May 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			It should be firm not rock solid.
		
Click to expand...

Ok yes they’re firm but not solid!


----------



## Equestrian Poet (25 May 2022)

Hope all is going well?


----------



## Ahrena (25 May 2022)

How is she doing?

My girl foaled last night, we had to decamp to a hospital as she got really upset on Monday so we called the vet and he had a leg tucked under him but he sorted himself out and it went very smoothly in the end. I hope yours doesn’t keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (26 May 2022)

Equestrian Poet said:



			Hope all is going well?
		
Click to expand...

yes still nothing to report, bag looked like this this morning and I got a bit excited, but it has all disappeared this afternoon ☹️


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (26 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			How is she doing?

My girl foaled last night, we had to decamp to a hospital as she got really upset on Monday so we called the vet and he had a leg tucked under him but he sorted himself out and it went very smoothly in the end. I hope yours doesn’t keep you waiting too much longer!
		
Click to expand...

thank you, nothing to report as yet, some waxing this morning but it has disappeared this afternoon ☹️
Aww how lovely, I’m glad he sorted himself out and all went well!!


----------



## TheMule (26 May 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			yes still nothing to report, bag looked like this this morning and I got a bit excited, but it has all disappeared this afternoon ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Looking good- you shouldn’t be too far off!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (26 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			Looking good- you shouldn’t be too far off!
		
Click to expand...

do you think?? Even though it’s disappeared?🤣


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (28 May 2022)

Last night she was restless and ph was 6.8. She’s waxed up a little this morning again, do we think possibly tonight??


----------



## TheMule (28 May 2022)

pH needs to drop some more and teats need to fill, but that can happen quickly so I would watch her carefully. I'd say you still have a couple of days, but could well be sooner!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (28 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			pH needs to drop some more and teats need to fill, but that can happen quickly so I would watch her carefully. I'd say you still have a couple of days, but could well be sooner!
		
Click to expand...

A couple of days feels like forever after next to no sleep😩🤣! Hopefully it won’t be long, she doesn’t look that ready tonight, she looked more ready last night!!


----------



## Ahrena (31 May 2022)

How is she doing? My girl hung around at 6.8 for a few days then dropped to 6.4 and foaled that night.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (31 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			How is she doing? My girl hung around at 6.8 for a few days then dropped to 6.4 and foaled that night.
		
Click to expand...

she is still hanging on 🫣 her ph has been about 6.8 for 48hours or so
Although her ph looked like this at 6:30am? Possibly tonight? 
she is dripping from her bag, it’s not milk, a cloudy fluid. I’m not sure if this is significant or not..


----------



## Clodagh (31 May 2022)

I think that will be colostrum? Keep watching! 🤞


----------



## Ahrena (31 May 2022)

I’d say you’re pretty much there looking at that! Not that I am in any way experienced but I would be keeping a very careful eye!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (31 May 2022)

Do 


Clodagh said:



			I think that will be colostrum? Keep watching! 🤞
		
Click to expand...

do you think? Or is it too watery??


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (31 May 2022)

Ahrena said:



			I’d say you’re pretty much there looking at that! Not that I am in any way experienced but I would be keeping a very careful eye!
		
Click to expand...

I hope so! I’m so tired!!🤣 
Definitely won’t be sleeping tonight I don’t think though..


----------



## TheMule (31 May 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			she is still hanging on 🫣 her ph has been about 6.8 for 48hours or so
Although her ph looked like this at 6:30am? Possibly tonight?
she is dripping from her bag, it’s not milk, a cloudy fluid. I’m not sure if this is significant or not..
		
Click to expand...

Yep- she's good to go now! How exciting- good luck 🍀


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (31 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			Yep- she's good to go now! How exciting- good luck 🍀
		
Click to expand...

so I’ve just had another look.. as she’s dripping from both I tested both teats, one is 6.2 the other is closer to 6.8, will that delay things?! She took a while to drop to 6.2


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (31 May 2022)

Is this milk?! Or should it be whiter??


----------



## TheMule (31 May 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Is this milk?! Or should it be whiter??
		
Click to expand...

Looks like milk to me- I think she'll go tonight 🤞


----------



## Errin Paddywack (31 May 2022)

She is ready, hopefully tonight.  Exciting.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (31 May 2022)

TheMule said:



			Looks like milk to me- I think she'll go tonight 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Arggghhh! I hope so 🤞🏼🤞🏼😬


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (31 May 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			She is ready, hopefully tonight.  Exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Eeeeek🫣🫣


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (31 May 2022)

She is super sleepy, Looks far too sleepy to be preparing for Labour 🙈


----------



## Asha (31 May 2022)

My mare looked like that the night she foaled . 
good luck 🤞


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (31 May 2022)

Asha said:



			My mare looked like that the night she foaled .
good luck 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Ahh thank you!! It is unusual for her!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 May 2022)

Safe foaling.


----------



## southerncomfort (31 May 2022)

Exciting!!  Keeping everything crossed for an easy delivery and happy healthy baby. 🙂


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (31 May 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Safe foaling.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 🙏🏼


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (31 May 2022)

southerncomfort said:



			Exciting!!  Keeping everything crossed for an easy delivery and happy healthy baby. 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 😊 🤞🏼 🙏🏼


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (1 June 2022)

Still no foal this morning ☹️


----------



## View (1 June 2022)

Chin up, she can't hold on to it forever.  Fingers crossed for you that it's tonight.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (1 June 2022)

View said:



			Chin up, she can't hold on to it forever.  Fingers crossed for you that it's tonight.
		
Click to expand...

That is true! Thank you, I hope so!


----------



## Ahrena (1 June 2022)

I definitely got to a point with my mare where I was convinced she was actually never going to foal. 

I have heard of different teats having different readings but I would go with the lower one to be safe. Good luck!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (1 June 2022)

Ahrena said:



			I definitely got to a point with my mare where I was convinced she was actually never going to foal.

I have heard of different teats having different readings but I would go with the lower one to be safe. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

I am definitely at this point! She’s dripping so much, I tested the other test this morning and it has dropped to 6.2 so they are both now low. But I’m finding it hard to get excited as I’m just not convinced!


----------



## Bikerchickone (1 June 2022)

Late to your thread but reading with interest as although my mare isn’t a maiden, I’m a novice breeder so trying to learn as much as I can!

Hope she foals tonight for you!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (1 June 2022)

Thank you! I hope yours isn’t too far away!


----------



## Ahrena (2 June 2022)

Do you have a baby?? If she’s dripping and 6.2 it will be literally any moment!


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 June 2022)

I'm hoping the silence means she is too busy with her new baby to post!


----------



## Fraggle2 (2 June 2022)

Another that is popping back hoping everything is going well and that there will be foal pics soon 🙏


----------



## Amymay (2 June 2022)

Following 😄🙏


----------



## southerncomfort (2 June 2022)

Me too, and I'm at work!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 June 2022)

Regularly popping in hoping to see pics!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (2 June 2022)

I keep popping into this thread for an update. The suspense!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (2 June 2022)

Sorry for the silence… still no baby! 
she has been at 6.2 since Tuesday, dripping and it was pouring yesterday afternoon, but still no baby 😩😩
Starting to think it isn’t coming! Also starting to get a bit concerned 😟


----------



## TheMule (2 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Sorry for the silence… still no baby!
she has been at 6.2 since Tuesday, dripping and it was pouring yesterday afternoon, but still no baby 😩😩
Starting to think it isn’t coming! Also starting to get a bit concerned 😟
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, you poor thing! They can run milk for a few days, just make sure you get an IGG done as may need plasma if she's running out colostrum.
I really hope tonight is your night 🤞


----------



## Ahrena (2 June 2022)

Oh you poor thing, your nerves must be in pieces! It will be when you snooze your alarm for 30 minutes or pop to the loo and then you’ll find a baby!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (2 June 2022)

TheMule said:



			Oh my goodness, you poor thing! They can run milk for a few days, just make sure you get an IGG done as may need plasma if she's running out colostrum.
I really hope tonight is your night 🤞
		
Click to expand...

thank you, yes we are in contact with the vet and that is definitely the plan! 
I hope so too! Both her and I are very much ready for it to come out!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (2 June 2022)

Ahrena said:



			Oh you poor thing, your nerves must be in pieces! It will be when you snooze your alarm for 30 minutes or pop to the loo and then you’ll find a baby!
		
Click to expand...

I am loosing the plot! I think I’ve slept for about 3-4 hours in bits since Tuesday! She looks a little restless at night times so I can’t take my eyes off her, but it never comes to anything. 
If that happens and they’re both fine and we’ll then great, but il be furious after spending all these sleepless days and nights waiting!🤣


----------



## milliepops (2 June 2022)

Its a good job foals are so amazing because the run-up to their appearance is agony!  Hope she gets a move on now OP! 🤞


----------



## Gloi (2 June 2022)

milliepops said:



			Its a good job foals are so amazing because the run-up to their appearance is agony!  Hope she gets a move on now OP! 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'd just looked on the forum for news. 
I hope it's tonight OP


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (2 June 2022)

Thank you, it really is!
I’m hoping it’s tonight 🤞🏼


----------



## nagblagger (2 June 2022)

[QUOTE="Louisa&Chilly, post: ]Thank you, it really is!
I’m hoping it’s tonight 🤞🏼[/QUOTE]

So are all of us..!!!


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 June 2022)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ahrena (2 June 2022)

I’ll tell you what though, that night after they’re born sure feels good!
My girl foaled at the vets as there were some concerns (all was fine in the end) at the very sociable hour of 21:30. I went up and visited etc and the next morning I was woken by the vets ringing to say they’d had a good night and I was in such a deep sleep I had no idea what foal she was talking about 😂

good luck for tonight and fingers crossed!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (2 June 2022)

Thank you everyone! 

and I honestly think I’m going to sleep like I’ve never slept before once this baby drops!🤣


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 June 2022)

Fingers crossed for tonight x


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 June 2022)

How many days is she now? Is her vulva red? That was a sure sign in my mare, she foaled the day it "reddened" up.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (3 June 2022)

Still no foal!

she is day 331, been bagged up since mid April, started to loose her back end muscles late April, early may and vulva also started to relax. 
She’s been waxing over a week with ph levels below 6.2 since 6:30am Tuesday. Has been lightly dripping since then with it starting to on and off run on Wednesday afternoon. 
The vulva is a darker pink than normal but i don’t believe it to the fire engine red that everyone talks about. 
The last few nights she’s been uncomfortable, hasn’t been lying down at all which is unusual. Standing awkwardly and very stiff and sore behind when she walks, throwing her back end at walls to scratch


----------



## Petalpoos (3 June 2022)

Poor you and her. I was sure I would see a foal pic this morning! Fingers crossed for tonight then.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (3 June 2022)

Petalpoos said:



			Poor you and her. I was sure I would see a foal pic this morning! Fingers crossed for tonight then.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do feel sorry for her now, she is so uncomfortable! 
I was very hopeful myself ☹️ 
let’s hope tonight’s the night


----------



## Asha (3 June 2022)

It just shows that not all mares follow the rule book ! I hope it’s not much longer for you and her . I imagine your exhausted. It really can’t be much longer before foal makes an appearance. Good luck 🤩


----------



## TheMule (3 June 2022)

Do you think she's happy with her foaling location? Just wondering if she's holding off for some reason


----------



## Amymay (3 June 2022)

TheMule said:



			Do you think she's happy with her foaling location? Just wondering if she's holding off for some reason
		
Click to expand...

I wondered this too.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (3 June 2022)

Amymay said:



			I wondered this too.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been wondering this today!

so she’s in a big barn, she’s been stabled in it at night since December, her field mate is next to her, she can see him but I feel him to be an unthreatening distance away. 
I sleep in my lorry next to the barn and watch out of the window and on camera when it’s dark, but wondering whether to go inside tonight and not watch from the lorry? I try to be very quiet and not move but I think she may know I’m there? Perhaps it’s me?
Is there anyway I could tell if it’s the barn? She doesn’t appear unsettled in there..


----------



## Amymay (3 June 2022)

Sounds as if you’ve got her in a lovely set up.  I’d stay in the lorry.  Good luck tonight.


----------



## TheMule (3 June 2022)

Amymay said:



			Sounds as if you’ve got her in a lovely set up.  I’d stay in the lorry.  Good luck tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it doesn’t sound like it's the set-up.
Nature generally knows best and the foal will come out when it's good and ready 🤞that’s tonight!


----------



## Asha (3 June 2022)

Good luck tonight 👍🤞


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (3 June 2022)

Ahh thank you so much everyone! I’m very hopeful tonight’s the night!🤞🏼


----------



## nagblagger (3 June 2022)

Please can you have firm words with her to deliver tonight! 
We are all getting stressed and yours is one of the first threads i read every morning now for an update...


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (3 June 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Please can you have firm words with her to deliver tonight!
We are all getting stressed and yours is one of the first threads i read every morning now for an update...
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely I will!
Sorry to stress everyone out! I’m actually incredibly over whelmed with everyone’s help, support and nice comments. It means so much that everyone is as invested as I am! I’m grateful, thank you!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (4 June 2022)

still nothing


----------



## CanteringCarrot (4 June 2022)




----------



## nagblagger (4 June 2022)

I think tonight you make a 'big thing' of leaving the lorry for an hour...bet she will deliver then in your absence! My mare who I had only had for 4 months (had a bogof) actually waited until I was there at 9am, they are so unpredictable.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 June 2022)

I hope you are managing some sleep, you'll be a walking zombie soon!


----------



## Petalpoos (4 June 2022)

Oh my, she is keeping us all hanging on. Fingers remaining cross.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (4 June 2022)

I’m definitely going to leave the lorry tonight, she was whinnying at me at 5am through the window!

I am very much a zombie, trying to go around at work with a cheery smile 🥴 

we keep going. Surely can’t be long!


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 June 2022)

We're all rooting for you! Really looking forward to a happy update soon x


----------



## PurBee (4 June 2022)

My ex


nagblagger said:



			I think tonight you make a 'big thing' of leaving the lorry for an hour...bet she will deliver then in your absence! My mare who I had only had for 4 months (had a bogof) actually waited until I was there at 9am, they are so unpredictable.
		
Click to expand...

my mare foaled the night/morning i had given up frantically checking every hour. Luckily she was an experienced broodmare so knew what was happening and what to do etc. I wouldnt have been so keen to take time off watch if she was a maiden though, so understand the OP’s predicament!
The morning i was greeted with the foal squealing a ‘hello’ at me is one of my most heart-bursting moments in life….and the relief it went well was also very welcomed!

Soon op….how exciting!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (4 June 2022)

Argh thank you!

would anyone be conferenced at this point? Maybe I’m over tired and just paranoid…
She’s going lame behind, getting stiffer each day and all her odema had been increasing and today it has reduced significantly. I feel like we are going backwards!!
Although the milk is still flowing 🫣

or is this just nature taking its time?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 June 2022)

nagblagger said:



			I think tonight you make a 'big thing' of leaving the lorry for an hour...bet she will deliver then in your absence! My mare who I had only had for 4 months (had a bogof) actually waited until I was there at 9am, they are so unpredictable.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, friends 3rd mare dropped between 10.30 and 11 last week, during coffee break..... she had only been turned out at 8 and checked at 9.30, healthy foal on ground at just after 11am. 
She has form for morning deliveries tho 😊


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Argh thank you!

would anyone be conferenced at this point? Maybe I’m over tired and just paranoid…
She’s going lame behind, getting stiffer each day and all her odema had been increasing and today it has reduced significantly. I feel like we are going backwards!!
Although the milk is still flowing 🫣

or is this just nature taking its time?
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s just nature taking its time. But as always, if you’re concerned- give your vet a buzz


----------



## TheMule (4 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Argh thank you!

would anyone be conferenced at this point? Maybe I’m over tired and just paranoid…
She’s going lame behind, getting stiffer each day and all her odema had been increasing and today it has reduced significantly. I feel like we are going backwards!!
Although the milk is still flowing 🫣

or is this just nature taking its time?
		
Click to expand...

I would probably want a vet visit if nothing by Monday


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (4 June 2022)

Thank you both, yes I was thinking vet Monday if still no sign!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (4 June 2022)

Just catching up, so exciting. Hopefully she will foal soon and you can get some sleep. Everything crossed it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Four Seasons (5 June 2022)

I have probably missed it, how many days is she? Have you tasted the milk? If it is sweet, it will be colostrum. If she's dripping colostrum, try to catch some in a bottle, you never know.... it might come in handy.

One of my friends maiden mares carried for 369 days, so wouldn't worry too much. Maidens are unpredictable and can keep you guessing for weeks 😅 But if you feel unsure, having the vet check won't do any harm.

Hoping that she foals soon for you though, so you can get a decent night's sleep 😴


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (5 June 2022)

GOOD MORNING!! 😄
A lovely little filly arrived at 8am!


----------



## milliepops (5 June 2022)

Photos or it didn't happen!!! 😅🤣

Congratulations 🥳


----------



## Four Seasons (5 June 2022)

Finally! Congrats! Photos please!!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (5 June 2022)

sorry the photo didn’t upload!


----------



## TheMule (5 June 2022)

Yayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!

Congratulations, she looks adorable 🥰


----------



## Asha (5 June 2022)

Fantastic!! She looks gorgeous. Keep the photos coming 🤩


----------



## PurBee (5 June 2022)

Awww adorable! 🥰


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 June 2022)

Great news and a well earned sleep for you tonight 😴


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2022)

Many congratulations 🥰🥰


----------



## CanteringCarrot (5 June 2022)

Finally 🥳 Congratulations! 🎉


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (5 June 2022)

Thank you!

she is taking a while to stand, we’ve been up briefly for a few seconds but down again. Hopeful she’ll be up very soon. Approaching 2 hour mark so a little conscious of that


----------



## Four Seasons (5 June 2022)

Momma seems to be totally in love! How's she doing?

You can help the foal stand if necessary. I had to help my foal this year, as she really couldn't get up. Once I helped her, she was perfectly fine.


----------



## Clodagh (5 June 2022)

Congratulations! Beautiful. What a lovely mare.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 June 2022)

Congratulations 😍 
It was the mention of 'vet' yesterday that did it lol 😆


----------



## southerncomfort (5 June 2022)

Hurray!  Congratulations!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (5 June 2022)

She’s beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Petalpoos (5 June 2022)

Congratulations! What a little beauty.


----------



## Fraggle2 (5 June 2022)

Congratulations lovely filly. Fingers crossed she's up and running ring's round you soon.


----------



## View (5 June 2022)

How is she doing? She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (5 June 2022)

Thank you everyone, 

the vet is coming, the mare has started to become aggressive now the foal is up and she won’t let her near to suck.
Vet is on the way but very concerned we are nearly at 4 hours with no colostrum 😰


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Thank you everyone,

the vet is coming, the mare has started to become aggressive now the foal is up and she won’t let her near to suck.
Vet is on the way but very concerned we are nearly at 4 hours with no colostrum 😰
		
Click to expand...

You and hubby and one other need to get a heacollar on the mare and put her next to the barn wall.  One person at the head, one person on the quarters and one on the foal.  You may need to twitch her.


----------



## Asha (5 June 2022)

They can get a bit confused at first . While your waiting for the vet get a headcollar on the mare , shove her backside into the corner of the stable .  Usually once the foal is on they relax 
Good luck 🤞


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (5 June 2022)

Thank you, we have tried with 3 of us, I directed baby, one held some food, another a front but the mare is having none of it😢

Vet will be here soon 🤞🏼


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Thank you, we have tried with 3 of us, I directed baby, one held some food, another a front but the mare is having none of it😢

Vet will be here soon 🤞🏼
		
Click to expand...

Good luck, it’ll be fine xx


----------



## ElectricChampagne (5 June 2022)

I hope you manage to get her sorted. 

Take a deep breath and try not to panic, it will be ok


----------



## Asha (5 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Thank you, we have tried with 3 of us, I directed baby, one held some food, another a front but the mare is having none of it😢

Vet will be here soon 🤞🏼
		
Click to expand...

we had a maiden try and kick the foal around the stable when he tried to suckle . I called the vet , in the meantime I rammed her behind in the corner held her very tightly so she couldn’t move . Once the foal latched on she was fine , but we had to do the same when the foal went to suckle on the other side . After that we kept a close eye for a few hours but mare was fine.
Vet  turned up just as foal was sucking . As amymay says , it will be fine once she understands


----------



## Clodagh (5 June 2022)

With my mare she had to be twitched and me holding a stick to keep her from kicking the foal. 
Stressful for you.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 June 2022)

My maiden was reluctant to let foal feed at first. It took a while for her to settle. Don't worry and fret or you'll pass those feelings to the mare. Vet will help you.


----------



## Four Seasons (5 June 2022)

Have you managed to milk your mare? Your foal needs colostrum ASAP. If you can manage that, you can feed foal by hand until vet has arrived.


----------



## Ambers Echo (5 June 2022)

Congratulations, but she's puting you through the wringer isn't she. Hope mum settles and soon all is well x


----------



## Fraggle2 (5 June 2022)

Sending good wishes that your vet is there and the mare  cooperates  quickly.
I think you deserve a stiff drink and a nice bath this evening.


----------



## nagblagger (5 June 2022)

Congratulations. .so pleased she's arrived, but your mare is certainly keeping your stress levels up. Were you there for the birth? 
Once things have settled more pics please..👍 crossing fingers all is ok 🤞


----------



## Gloi (5 June 2022)

At a pinch you can strap a front leg up with a rope looped round the pastern then wrapped round the forearm.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (5 June 2022)

Congratulations on your lovey new arrival and fingers crossed she's managed to get a drink!


----------



## Apercrumbie (5 June 2022)

She's a beauty, I hope all is going well with the vet and that you'll be able to relax a bit soon.


----------



## nagblagger (5 June 2022)

I'm on tender hooks - any news?


----------



## Fraggle2 (5 June 2022)

I'm hoping no news is good news, and your enjoying watching mum and baby.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (5 June 2022)

Well, 
Yes I caught some of the birth, head and front legs were out when I arrived… she showed no signs prior.

Vet has been, we tried to sedate her to no success, we ended up giving drugs to recreate the birth and contractions to attempt to recreate the hormones, this has worked to some extent, the mare is no longer aggressive towards the foal but she isn’t particularly bothered by it. We are still bottle feeding 

we managed to get some colostrum into her within 5 hours but it will not have been enough, we have plasma on the way and desperately want to get that into her by 8pm with the hope, with extra colostrum it will be enough to help the little one. The vet is back tomorrow am to run bloods 

I still won’t get a nights sleep due to bottle feeding! But for now we have a lovely feisty filly, I pray she stays that way and we will have done enough today 🙏🏼


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 June 2022)

I hope all settles soon. Your mare must be just shocked by the whole thing, poor girl. Fingers crossed for the plasma arriving quickly. Thinking of you and sending determined vibes to you all.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (5 June 2022)

Breeding can be such a Rollercoaster! I hope things smooth out a bit. Someday you'll sleep again...someday!


----------



## Wishfilly (5 June 2022)

Wishing you all the best, it sounds like it has been pretty challenging for you. I hope you are able to get some sleep soon!


----------



## nagblagger (5 June 2022)

Hang in there, you are doing so well. I had to bottle feed a donkey foal, it's mum loved it but wouldn't let it suckle. I devised a 2hrly rota with friends and borrrowed a caravan to sleep up there.(even took it to work, with mum). It is amazing how many friends offered to help and I am sure if there are any hhos local to you they would help, I certainly would.


----------



## TheMule (5 June 2022)

Well done- new mummies can take a little while to warm to it, especially if the foal wasn’t very active at first, but she will get there.
And the plasma will have gone in with plenty of time to spare so I wouldn’t panic over that


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (5 June 2022)

Thank you everyone!
We got the plasma in by 8pm and Chilly is starting to look for her baby!
starting to feel much more relieved, fingers crossed her bloods come back ok 🤞🏼


----------



## Clodagh (5 June 2022)

Wonderful news.


----------



## Gloi (5 June 2022)

Lovely. By the morning hopefully all will be well and you can get s good sleep.x


----------



## Clodagh (5 June 2022)

Btw when I gave birth I wanted nothing to do with the result either 🤣


----------



## nagblagger (5 June 2022)

Omg, she's gorgeous..worth the hassle. Now you've got to think of a name on jubilee day..


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 June 2022)

There's going to be hundreds of jubilee themed names in the stud books everywhere. 

Sunday Best


----------



## Ahrena (5 June 2022)

Oh she’s lovely! What a stressful time for you but plasma is in and it sounds like she’s understanding what’s going on a bit more now.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (5 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Btw when I gave birth I wanted nothing to do with the result either 🤣
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣

yes fingers crossed for a goodnight 🤞🏼 And good results in the morning, then il think about names and sleeping 🤣


----------



## ElectricChampagne (6 June 2022)

Brilliant news, you'll get to enjoy the new arrival now! 

Dare I ask? Any thoughts on a name? 

Hope you got some sleeps last night and all is well this morning


----------



## Bikerchickone (6 June 2022)

Congratulations! Hope all is going well today? Gorgeous foal! Have you had some sleep yet?


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (6 June 2022)

We haven’t thought about a name yet, I’ve been too worried about the passive transfer and I’m worried about it with the mare.

Thankfully, the vet has run bloods this morning and she has a very good passive transfer so that’s a huge relief and no longer a worry 🙌🏼 
however the mare just really will not take to the filly, she follows her, talks to her and looks for her, she stands over her whilst she sleeps but she will not let her near her, she bites and kicks with intent. We are still milking the mare and then bottle feeding the baby, the vets want to keep them together based on the attachment the mare currently shows, hoping it will improve. 
I just worry about the foal, she appears to know to keep her distance from mum but it is sad to watch.


----------



## TheMule (6 June 2022)

Look up 'mare love drug' as lots of people seem to have had success using a drug protocol to get mother to bond better


----------



## Four Seasons (6 June 2022)

Good to here that the foal is doing well. What a day yesterday for you.... 

Have you tried taking the mare & foal outside of the stable (turn them out into a paddock or field, different enviroment) and putting them back in? This sometimes helps the mare settle down and accept the foal.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (6 June 2022)

We have used all of the love drugs, they have certainly improved things.

they have field access today with the door to the barn open, they do go out together and the mare comes back in and stands whilst the baby sleeps. She has the right idea but she stands at one end of the 10m long barn whilst the foal sleeps at the other.. 

She just seems to really want to keep the distance, perhaps this is just her way of being a mum. Which would be fine if she didn’t try to take chunks out of it for coming closer!


----------



## Amymay (6 June 2022)

Might be time to start thinking about a surrogate


----------



## Horses_Rule (6 June 2022)

Really feel for you L+C such a sad situation for the foal but at least she’s healthy. Have the vets given you a more ‘long term ‘ plan if things don’t improve? I understand they want to see if things improve but wouldn’t it be better for foal long term to have a better mother role? I have no idea just chucking out thoughts , I really hope things improve for you all and become more smooth sailing 🤞🏻


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (6 June 2022)

Yes absolutely, we have had the discussions about surrogate mothers.
She is on a course of pain medication and the vets just want to see if she’ll improve over a few days with this, 
If not we will definitely look at other mares as I completely agree, it is not fair on the filly


----------



## Asha (6 June 2022)

I hope the mare comes round quickly. What a nightmare for you and the filly .
Out of interest Does your mare mind being milked ?


----------



## PurBee (6 June 2022)

The mare is ok with you milking her presumably as youre bottle feeding? I wonder if when you milk the mare, have the foal coming close, then closer each time, so she associates milking with baby being near. To get to the point where foal is close by her belly while you milk, is just a few steps away from foal being at teat. 
This is all under the assumption mare isnt aggressive for you to milk her. 
Mare evidently is confused and its all a huge change to just ‘being a horse’, but hopefully soon in these coming hours/days will bond more. It’s only been 1 day, but i imagine it probably feels like lots longer for you.
 Youre doing a sterling job, such dedication! Calming hug for you x


----------



## Clodagh (6 June 2022)

My mare didn’t like the uterine cramps instigated by the foal sucking. Two days of twitch and stick and she got better and then was fine. So I’d persist. Is the vet an experienced repro vet?


----------



## nagblagger (6 June 2022)

Hope things have settled..🤞


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (6 June 2022)

Thanks everyone, 

so mare is absolutely fine with us milking to feed the little one, however we could not do this with the foal anywhere near otherwise she would attack it.

we have since blindfolded Chilly and been able to get the baby to latch on and feed 3 times this afternoon! 
however the mares aggression has got worse, she picked the baby up and threw her so they have been separated. 
we have contacted the vets and will have a proper discussion in the morning but we have asked for arrangements to be made for a surrogate mare. 
we will continue to let the baby feed from Chilly until arrangements are made. This may improve things but I am not optimistic


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 June 2022)

Sorry to hear things aren't going as you'd hoped. 

I know there was a NF mare who had stillborn today/yesterday, it was on FB Not sure whereabouts you are.


----------



## PurBee (7 June 2022)

Sorry to hear the mare’s still not bonding well. One vet website suggested any foal rejection to initially investigate mastitis and pain (from birth, or retained placenta parts) causes. 
I was reminded how early on my foal would nose-butt the mare’s udder before latching onto teat, or pull hard on the teat and she would ear pin and raise her leg to stop him doing that, despite it being a good birth and initial drinking sessions, she was an experienced broodmare, but despite that, her udder was sensitive initially for her to react negatively to the colt when he was being rough with udder/teat. So a maiden is not at all prepared for the possible discomfort levels post birth, and many horses react aggressively to pain. You milking her is likely a lot gentler than a foal suckling. With my colt i was taken aback at the time how rough he could be suckling. 
Has the vet tried pain killers?

Here’s a fairly broad detailed pdf article  covering mare and foal bonding issues which might be helpful:

https://www.vet.upenn.edu/docs/defa...y/mare_and_foal_bonding.pdf?sfvrsn=6e26e0ba_0

Really hope your vet will be able to help more tomorrow. You must be shattered at this point, I hope you’ve got some support on foal checking so you can get a good chunk of sleep at least.


----------



## Horses_Rule (7 June 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Sorry to hear things aren't going as you'd hoped.

I know there was a NF mare who had stillborn today/yesterday, it was on FB Not sure whereabouts you are.
		
Click to expand...

I know who owns this mare she is in Weymouth if you need any help OP do message me and I’ll do my best to put you in touch !! Fingers crossed for a positive result you so deserve it,  you have done a sterling job caring for mare and foal in such a harrowing situation


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (7 June 2022)

Thank you everyone. We are in Herefordshire 

mare has been assessed, placenta was perfect and pain medication has been given initially via injection into blood and now in feed.
The mare tolerates us milking and over night we have been able to latch baby onto mum multiple times, slowly reducing restraint and removing the blindfold. She will now stand for the foal with just a bucket and a little growl and encouragement from us.
However Chilly is attaching herself to us and not the foal through all of this. I do not understand how this can be avoided as we are so heavily involved nursing the filly.
I’m truly gutted and confused, but we are discussing surrogate options with vets today. I cannot see this situation improving significantly enough for the foal to be well and safely looked after by Chilly


----------



## Amymay (7 June 2022)




----------



## TheMule (7 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Thank you everyone. We are in Herefordshire

mare has been assessed, placenta was perfect and pain medication has been given initially via injection into blood and now in feed.
The mare tolerates us milking and over night we have been able to latch baby onto mum multiple times, slowly reducing restraint and removing the blindfold. She will now stand for the foal with just a bucket and a little growl and encouragement from us.
However Chilly is attaching herself to us and not the foal through all of this. I do not understand how this can be avoided as we are so heavily involved nursing the filly.
I’m truly gutted and confused, but we are discussing surrogate options with vets today. I cannot see this situation improving significantly enough for the foal to be well and safely looked after by Chilly
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear she's still not taking to her baby. Have they been out in the paddock yet? I have heard of a couple of mares that do have their instincts kick in when they are put out and they start to look for their babies.

Good luck, whatever ends up happening it sounds like you have a lovely strong, tough baby


----------



## Asha (7 June 2022)

So sorry it hasn’t worked out yet. As others have said I hope you have some support and are able to get some rest . I’m keeping everything crossed that Chilly comes around quickly x


----------



## Clodagh (7 June 2022)

You poor thing, you must be at your wit’s end. I hope you can work something out soon.


----------



## Ahrena (7 June 2022)

I’m so sorry what an absolute nightmare for you, you must be exhausted. I hope you turn a corner somehow soon


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (7 June 2022)

Thank you for the Facebook group. I will definitely join, I just would like to speak to our vet this morning.
I am physically and mentally drained. I’m devastated really. Not only for the mare and the filly, but this was also the last option left for the mare, we desperately wanted and needed this to work.
She has been out with the filly all day yesterday, she just gallops, understandable as she didn’t get her turnout on Sunday but she is careless and throws her back legs bucking and kicking, she has no care for where the foal is, and would still go for the filly if it came too close. She had no care if the gelding came to the fence to say hello to filly. Once the gelding got through the fence chilly did attack, but also went on to attack the filly after.

I will speak to my vet but I don’t know how to manage them until another mare is found. We have currently let chilly out to graze and kept the filly in the barn with the pony next to her. Chilly went off for an hour, the filly was a little upset but soon went to sleep. Chilly is now back stood looking over the gate at the filly. 
I thought at next feeding time I would shut the Chilly in and let the foal out as I don’t want her shut in all the time, she follows me and I go for a jog so she can test her little legs, but I don’t want to create a bigger attachment to myself. I want her mum to be a horse.

Argh this breeding isn’t for me!


----------



## Gloi (7 June 2022)

Thinking of you xx You must be so exhausted.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (7 June 2022)

Breeding isn't for the faint of heart. It's really great when you get lucky and everything is textbook, but there are many other realities to breeding as well. 

However, you do still have a healthy mare and foal even if they cannot be together. Both have survived, just not under ideal circumstances. Hopefully you can get a surrogate and the rest of the foals upbringing can be as normal as possible. A good surrogate would really make things easier on you and I've seen it work out well quite a few times. So fingers crossed 🤞 for the best outcome.

There are a variety of reasons as to why this can happen, but I remember reading something about hormone levels and balancing previously, but of course some mares might find nursing uncomfortable even when there are no obvious issues or might associate the foal with pain and act out. It sounds as though you've really tried to help both the mare and foal quite a bit. So sorry that this has become a stressful and exhausting endeavor.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (7 June 2022)

Thank you, I am certainly tired. 

Yes absolutely, the situation could be far worse and I do have a lovely filly.
I do wonder if the mares hormones are a bit unbalanced. She appears all over the shop in general.

vets still want to give Chilly a little longer, we are going to try oral sedation


----------



## Arzada (7 June 2022)

She's a very beautiful filly. Thinking of you and hoping it all works out


----------



## nagblagger (7 June 2022)

It does sound like your mare is still in shock, like post natal depression?
I had a jenny who refused to let her foal suckle, (mentioned it earlier) but unlike your mare she was protective of her and behaved like a 'mum' should. About 8 months later she developed a mammary tumour (successfully operated on) so in hindsight we wondered whether that was the cause. Nothing abnormal could be seen at the time. 

Your filly is lovely, keep posting as it is one post i always read when there is an update, i feel we are on this journey with you.


----------



## Fraggle2 (7 June 2022)

So sorry its not going as you would of planned.
You are doing great though. Mare and Filly seem to be doing great within the circumstances. Which is all down to your hard work and care. 
Please do keep posting and feel free to rant if you need to. We are all behind you and wishing that things turn that corner soon 🙏 
Sending h&h hugs x


----------



## Amymay (7 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Thank you, I am certainly tired.

Yes absolutely, the situation could be far worse and I do have a lovely filly.
I do wonder if the mares hormones are a bit unbalanced. She appears all over the shop in general.

vets still want to give Chilly a little longer, we are going to try oral sedation
		
Click to expand...

In the meantime get a surrogate lined up.  Good luck xx


----------



## PurBee (7 June 2022)

Out of interest L&C, how old is Chilly?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (7 June 2022)

This article explains some hormone stuff. I didn't want to try to explain it for fear of messing up the specific hormone names, but I think this summarizes it well enough, and there are other sources out there if you run a Google search. Not sure that it applies, but might be an interesting read for someone nonetheless.

https://equusmagazine.com/behavior/foal-rejection/


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (7 June 2022)

Thank you so much for all your support, I certainly couldn’t of got this far without you all. I do feel like we are in it together!

I will do some reading into hormones 

chilly definitely is acting very differently since birth but I guess that would be normal for her. She isn’t as interested in the foal today at all, it’s been going way out of sight and she isn’t at all bothered sadly.
The filly is rather attached to me, I doubt in the circumstances this can really be avoided but it’s sad and makes me worry for another mare to come in but hopefully it will work out.

chilly has a rather extensive back story! Which makes the situation a little harder in itself, but she’s an 8yo


----------



## PurBee (7 June 2022)

Just in case you need it, i googled for foster mares near you and found a stud that do a foster mare care service in Gloucestershire.

https://www.divinesporthorses.co.uk/foster-mares


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (7 June 2022)

Thank you so much!

I am torn, I know a surrogate is best but right now my vets want to persist with Chilly since we are able to get the foal nursing. I can understand and I know the majority of mares do improve with this, but I worry now that they’re separated they won’t.

I will listen to my vets and give chilly a few more days with baby nursing, they want to try some oral sedation tomorrow so I think we can only try it


----------



## PurBee (7 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Thank you so much for all your support, I certainly couldn’t of got this far without you all. I do feel like we are in it together!

I will do some reading into hormones

chilly definitely is acting very differently since birth but I guess that would be normal for her. She isn’t as interested in the foal today at all, it’s been going way out of sight and she isn’t at all bothered sadly.
The filly is rather attached to me, I doubt in the circumstances this can really be avoided but it’s sad and makes me worry for another mare to come in but hopefully it will work out.

chilly has a rather extensive back story! Which makes the situation a little harder in itself, but she’s an 8yo
		
Click to expand...

8 years old i guess is old enough for her not to remember her own foaling experience maybe and therefore not transfer behaviour from her own dam coupling memory? Although plenty of older mares when non-ridden due to injury become broodmares and take to it well. Having read a little on foal rejection due to this thread, it seems there’s no definitive absolute cause or way to know beforehand how a maiden will react. 

 Are there any other foal/dam couples on your yard she could be housed next to in a field to watch healthy interaction and learn from? Clutching at straws for possible methods to help chilly know what to do, as my horses learn by watching me train another horse, so maybe a broodmare/foal couple could ‘teach’ chilly?


----------



## PurBee (7 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Thank you so much!

I am torn, I know a surrogate is best but right now my vets want to persist with Chilly since we are able to get the foal nursing. I can understand and I know the majority of mares do improve with this, but I worry now that they’re separated they won’t.

I will listen to my vets and give chilly a few more days with baby nursing, they want to try some oral sedation tomorrow so I think we can only try it
		
Click to expand...

Its worth trying a few more days as youve got her suckling with assistance without blindfold, so theres some improvement and acceptance there to the process of coupling to foal.  
I really feel for you, this isnt the easiest outcome, yet you’re still in the very early days post foaling and chilly may need a week to get her senses together.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (7 June 2022)

She may possibly have no idea and unfortunately my horses are at home, we only have another 2 geldings so nothing she could learn from sadly 

we have just twitched her and she nursed the foal beautifully, it only took one person to hold the twitch and the foal could find her on way. We have previously had her against a wall, 1 person at her head, shoulder and then one protecting and guiding the foal from the back end, we’ve had to very quick to get the foal straight to the teat to avoid aggravating chilly but this time the foal could feel and find it herself😃 

this is all so positive, I just hope it re builds the bond, that is definitely diminishing


----------



## Four Seasons (7 June 2022)

Sounds like there are some positive developments. I can understand the vets wanting to try a bit longer, but can also understand the heartbreak of your little filly, not really having a caring mother. 

I really hope Chilly settles down more for you..


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (7 June 2022)

Yes I can, my vets are trying everything for us and Chilly. I’m very grateful,
but yes it’s also heartbreaking to see the filly alone and at times scared of her mother.


----------



## Clodagh (7 June 2022)

Twitching releases endorphins in itself I believe, so it might help. You’ll get there. Chilly sounds like she’s making progress, poor thing.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (7 June 2022)

I don't recall the answer to this, sorry if you've said it before, but what is her breeding (the foal)? Just pure curiosity because I am now a bit invested and it came to my mind 😅


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (7 June 2022)

Yes Chilly is with the feeding, just wish it would settle the aggression!

Chilly is an ISH
The stallion was a German Warmblood


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 June 2022)

Am really hoping your mare settles. Breeding can be so rewarding when goes right but such heartache when it doesn't.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (8 June 2022)

thank you,

she is settling into feeding the foal, she just doesn’t appear to want it at all. There’s no bond and she will kick and bite it if we aren’t there to stop her. I don’t know how to manage them really, we tried sedation last night and put the mare and foal together, Chilly was better and more tolerant but the filly is gaining confidence with the feeding.. she went to nurse without our help and Chilly kicked her over. We muzzled her and she will just attempt to bite it through the muzzle


----------



## Amymay (8 June 2022)

Sadly I think you’re past the point of no return, which is just heartbreaking for you and the foal.  I have everything crossed that you can find a surrogate.


----------



## Clodagh (8 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			thank you,

she is settling into feeding the foal, she just doesn’t appear to want it at all. There’s no bond and she will kick and bite it if we aren’t there to stop her. I don’t know how to manage them really, we tried sedation last night and put the mare and foal together, Chilly was better and more tolerant but the filly is gaining confidence with the feeding.. she went to nurse without our help and Chilly kicked her over. We muzzled her and she will just attempt to bite it through the muzzle
		
Click to expand...

Could you send her and foal to a stud for a week as a last chance saloon? You need a break.
Thinking farming thoughts, can you put the mare in a stall so she can’t move and the foal can just help herself? Probably harder with a horse than a sheep or cow.
Also with sheep don’t they bring a strange dog in to trigger defensive behaviour?

I think I’d do the stud thing, if you can find one. Sallyf at Groomsbridge foaled my difficult mare and dealt with the milking issues, she’s near Cambridge.


----------



## Amymay (8 June 2022)

Sallyf is a great suggestion!  They’re in Thetford now.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (8 June 2022)

Thank you everyone, 
We are actively looking for a foster mare. I’m not sure how much more a stud could do, we have got the nursing more or less but chilly just doesn’t want the foal. I can’t see that changing. 
We will continue as we are until we find another mare.  

we have tried the protection thing, she attacked the other horse and her foal.


----------



## Amymay (8 June 2022)

Good luck xxx


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (8 June 2022)

Thank you xxx


----------



## Clodagh (8 June 2022)

I’m so sad for you all, but it could be worse you have a live mare and a beautiful foal. Do keep us updated please.


----------



## SilverLinings (8 June 2022)

The foal looks lovely, and very healthy considering the difficult start. It sounds absolutely exhausting for you though, I hope that you are able to find a surrogate, and that the foal quickly forms a bond with them so that the pressure is off you.


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 June 2022)

I feel so sorry for you all it must be so heartbreaking I really hope you manage to find a mare for her soon the filly looks so lovely bless her, please let us know how you get on.


----------



## nagblagger (8 June 2022)

i must congratulate you for preserving for so long and hope a surrogate can be found asap. Is Chilly broken in so you could start riding her again soon?


----------



## TheMule (8 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Thank you everyone,
We are actively looking for a foster mare. I’m not sure how much more a stud could do, we have got the nursing more or less but chilly just doesn’t want the foal. I can’t see that changing.
We will continue as we are until we find another mare. 

we have tried the protection thing, she attacked the other horse and her foal.
		
Click to expand...

So sad for you that this is the outcome- I cannot imagine how hard the last few days have been for you. I hope you find her a lovely foster mummy


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (8 June 2022)

Thank you all, 

I am absolutely heartbroken for the pair of them and I am ready for these last few days to be over. Seeing her stood like this on the camera is horrible.
Equally, I’m incredibly grateful to have the pair of them alive and healthy regardless of the current situation. 
We have possibly found a surrogate, we are waiting on the vets to confirm 🤞🏼 
We will continue to use chilly to feed the filly until the mare arrives.

I bought Chilly to event, she had an incredible year as a young horse but she decided that she didn’t want to do it, presuming pain, we spent 2 years investigating why she objected to being ridden, we are still none the wiser and the vets suggested that we called it a day with investigations after having tried everything. 
They agreed that becoming a broodmare  was a suitable lifeline for her, now this has failed I have some decisions to make which really rings home to me the heartbreak of this situation


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (8 June 2022)

I’m just trying not to think about it at the moment, getting the filly a mother is my priority and until then I’m determined to keep going, I can sleep when the situation is resolved!🙏🏼🤣


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 June 2022)

Can you stuff a pillow or get a large fairground type teddy for her to snuggle up to for tonight and up till foster arrives?
Desperately sad photo, my heart goes out to you xx


----------



## nagblagger (8 June 2022)

Sounds promising regarding the surrogate, fingers crossed. Your vets sound good.
Too early to think about long term for Chilly, just enjoy the foal and her future and think of a name...she's pretty and a fighter so a strong name would be good.


----------



## PurBee (8 June 2022)

Im so sorry l&c, it is heartbreaking for you all and my fingers are firmly crossed a foster mum is found soon. You’ll be relieved when that happens and finally get a well deserved break. That sweet foal…its a blessing at least youre getting mum’s milk into her.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 June 2022)

Oh such heartbreak. At least they are both with you still. Have everything crossed re.surrogate for little filly.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (8 June 2022)

Thank you, 

yes I could look at a teddy or something for her, I hadn’t thought of that!

im really hoping the mare is suitable, If not then I hope we find one soon.

she’s very lucky that we can still give her her mothers milk, although I wonder how much she is getting, she always appears hungry, even after nursing she still wants to suckle on us. When we were bottling she would get full and wander off. The vets have suggested we add formula to her diet, I didn’t want to but if I were to do this I suppose I would know that alongside Chillys milk she is getting a substantial amount.

I’m terrible with names! Any suggestions would be welcomed!


----------



## Ahrena (9 June 2022)

Oh bless her, that photo is heartbreaking. I hope the surrogate works out. Well done for all your efforts.


----------



## Clodagh (9 June 2022)

How about a stable mirror? You are doing so well. I hope the surrogate is soon sorted.


----------



## chaps89 (9 June 2022)

Oh that photo is heartbreaking isn’t it. She’s such a sweet filly.
I’m sorry that it’s been a long few days not as you would really want them. I hope the surrogate works out 🤞
Name wise, what are her parents names, do you want to take inspiration from them?


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 June 2022)

That picture is so sad you must be so upset I really hope the surrogate works out for you.

I remember some years back with a similar situation they put an orphan foal in with an orphan lamb the way they snuggled up together was unbelievable they both really did appreciate the company.


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 June 2022)

You may even find she will eat some bucket feed my friends foal ate her mums feed, hay and grass from literally a few days old he used to push her out the way so he could stand I the bucket and eat.


----------



## PurBee (9 June 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			That picture is so sad you must be so upset I really hope the surrogate works out for you.

I remember some years back with a similar situation they put an orphan foal in with an orphan lamb the way they snuggled up together was unbelievable they both really did appreciate the company.
		
Click to expand...

i wondered whether a young lamb weaned from its sheep mum could be got from a neighbouring farm near op, while waiting for foster mum. As a play friend and distraction inbetween milking sessions.


----------



## PurBee (9 June 2022)

This facebook foster foal page has some recent activity - not sure if you are on this OP - post 4 hrs ago - tracey griggs says she has a mare available…first post scroll down for comments, tracey is near the top.
link shows post from yrs ago, ignore that.




__ https://www.facebook.com/Fosterfoal/posts/141227972620891


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (9 June 2022)

We have found a surrogate!! I believe it is Tracey Griggs!
She lost her foal a couple of days ago, so sad. 
she is going to bring her mare to me, unfortunately she cannot get her here until Saturday afternoon, is that too long with regards to the mare and milk etc?
I did offer to collect the mare but she would like to bring her herself, completely understandable. I feel so grateful and I pray that the mare and foal accept one another!

just a couple more days for the little girl, we do have lambs but none are orphans sadly. She has made herself a little straw nest and seems content for now.
She spits out hard feed!

Her parents are Pedlers Chill and Danger Mouse VI


----------



## nagblagger (9 June 2022)

Good news, although sad for that mare, if Tracey can milk her mare it will keep the milk flowing.
Fingers crossed for you and your little lady.


----------



## Clodagh (9 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			We have found a surrogate!! I believe it is Tracey Griggs!
She lost her foal a couple of days ago, so sad.
she is going to bring her mare to me, unfortunately she cannot get her here until Saturday afternoon, is that too long with regards to the mare and milk etc?
I did offer to collect the mare but she would like to bring her herself, completely understandable. I feel so grateful and I pray that the mare and foal accept one another!

just a couple more days for the little girl, we do have lambs but none are orphans sadly. She has made herself a little straw nest and seems content for now.
She spits out hard feed!

Her parents are Pedlers Chill and Danger Mouse VI
		
Click to expand...

That’s only the day after tomorrow, if she has vet advice to keep things moving it should work. I do so hope so.


----------



## Amymay (9 June 2022)

I’ve been thinking of you all day. Fingers crossed for Saturday x


----------



## Gloi (9 June 2022)

So good you have found a potential surrogate. I do hope it all works out, you deserve a break. 🤞


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 June 2022)

I do hope it all works out for both parties.


----------



## PurBee (9 June 2022)

I hope saturday goes smoothly, thats great news!

I was wondering, to help the new mare take to the chilly’s foal, would it work to get a new clean cloth (not smelling of any detergents/washing powder) and wipe over the new mares body with it, then go to the foal and wipe the foal with the same cloth, transferring the new mares smell onto the foals body?

I dont know how new mares are generally introduced to orphans, or techniques used to help them pair, but animals generally know ‘their babies’ by their smell, so if baby smells like mum, would that work in favour of bonding? Anyone have experience of bonding new mum, helping her accept an orphan?


----------



## Ambers Echo (9 June 2022)

I am so sorry things have turned out this way. So pleased you have find a foster mum and agree that trhying to use smell could help. Puppies are often sent to their new homes with a blankey smelling of mum and our definitely snuggled up to the 'mum' blanket more than any others at first.

Re names: Ariella or Riella? Means Lion of God or Strength from God. 
And there are echoes of both Pedlar and Chill in there I think.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (9 June 2022)

Just back to catch up.

You've really tried your best, so from that perspective you can't be hard on yourself. 

Delighted you found a surrogate and fingers crossed everything works out. 

The only way is up!


----------



## Ahrena (10 June 2022)

I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Horses_Rule (10 June 2022)

Fantastic news and I’m sure the whole forum have their fingers crossed this works out for you all including myself! It’s about time you had some luck on your side 🍀


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (10 June 2022)

Thank you!! I can’t wait! I’m glad I’m at work today to pass the time.

Will certainly try the smell thing, I really hope it works not just for my filly but also the poor mare 🙏🏼

fingers crossed 🤞🏼


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 June 2022)

I'm so glad you have found a mare I really hope they accept each other and find some love and comfort out of what is such a sad situation, please let us know how it all goes tomorrow 🙏


----------



## Clodagh (10 June 2022)

All ok L&C? I hope a day at work at least gave you some normality to think about.
What’s the plan tomorrow? Is the mare travelling far? Will your vet be there? I’m so nervous and excited for you, I can’t even imagine how you feel.


----------



## nagblagger (10 June 2022)

[QUOTE="Clodagh, post I’m so nervous and excited for you, I can’t even imagine how you feel.[/QUOTE]

I am to, it's like reading a chapter of a book daily, keeping all fingers crossed for a happy ending.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (10 June 2022)

All ok here! 
The filly is very sprightly this evening, making us all laugh bucking and spurting around. We introduced her to a teddy and she’s had great fun stomping on it😂

a long time horsey friend has come to stay to take on the night shift so I can get some sleep tonight, very exciting and incredibly grateful! 

the mare is leaving in the morning and coming all the way from Kent, so a long haul for her but her vets have said she can do the journey. 
and yes my vets will be here to meet the mare to ensure she has travelled well and also to help with introducing them both. 
chilly will be moved to another yard a short while before the mare is due to arrive.

yes I’m nervous, anxious, excited, I’m not sure how to feel, I just really want it to go well!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 June 2022)

Enjoy the rest, what a gem of a friend. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. I hope all goes well. Love the teddy pic.


----------



## Fraggle2 (10 June 2022)

Good luck 2moz. Will keep checking. 
Enjoy your sleep 😴


----------



## View (11 June 2022)

Fingers crossed that all goes well today.


----------



## Squeak (11 June 2022)

I'm so glad you've had a slightly better day yesterday and I really hope you've had a good nights sleep.  What a great friend and isn't this so what friends are all about.

Really hope today goes well.


----------



## TheMule (11 June 2022)

Good luck today, I hope it all goes well


----------



## LadyGascoyne (11 June 2022)

Sending all my best wishes for today.


----------



## Amymay (11 June 2022)

Good luck today xx


----------



## SashaBabe (11 June 2022)

Good luck for today.  Looking forward to updates.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (11 June 2022)

Thanks everyone, fingers crossed 🤞🏼!!

Absolutely, friends don’t come much better than this one. 

Its been over whelming the amount of people that have stepped up to help with this situation, as well as old friends but you guys and social media to help find a surrogate mare.
Its been amazing and everyone’s done it out of pure kindness. 
I’m just so grateful to everyone and you all really have gotten us through the week!❤️


----------



## Arzada (11 June 2022)

Thinking of you all today and wishing you success x


----------



## southerncomfort (11 June 2022)

Lots of luck to you all today.

Will be thinking of you and hoping and praying that introductions go as well as they can. X


----------



## Ahrena (11 June 2022)

All the luck to you, I hope the introductions go smoothly and you can start enjoying her soon!


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 June 2022)

I have thought about you so much this week I so hope and pray everything goes well today got everything crossed for you, love the Teddy picture she is such a lovely filly bless her. Xx


----------



## OldNag (11 June 2022)

I hope all goes well today.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (11 June 2022)

I really hope the introductions go okay today. Love the picture of her stomping on the Teddy!


----------



## Asha (11 June 2022)

Hope all goes well today . Good luck x


----------



## HashRouge (11 June 2022)

Goodness, this thread is a bit of an emotional rollercoaster! Fingers crossed all goes well with the surrogate, I'll be checking in constantly all afternoon!


----------



## Four Seasons (11 June 2022)

Thinking of you today, I really hope they bond and that you can finally sit back and properly start enjoying your gorgeous foal. 💗


----------



## CanteringCarrot (11 June 2022)

Best of luck for today! 🍀 I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Apercrumbie (11 June 2022)

Everything crossed for you all!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (11 June 2022)

Thinking of you today, fingers crossed it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Clodagh (11 June 2022)

I’m out at a point to point and keep checking for updates!


----------



## Bikerchickone (11 June 2022)

Just catching up and I’m so sorry to see that things haven’t worked out for Chilly and her foal but very glad to see that you have a surrogate on the way. I’ll keep everything crossed that all goes well there for you. Hope you are okay too, can’t even imagine how you’ve been feeling seeing your beautiful foal on her own, incredibly tough situation to be in. Good luck for today and I look forward to seeing how things go.


----------



## Smoky 2022 (11 June 2022)

I hope it works out for you today


----------



## nagblagger (11 June 2022)

We are all on tender hooks...any news?


----------



## Clodagh (11 June 2022)

Seriously has anyone got l&c’s phone number? We are so invested.


----------



## Roxylola (11 June 2022)

I saw a post on Facebook today - a mare who was due to be transported to Foster and her transport fell through. I hope regardless they got sorted, but I also really hope it's not *this* foster mare


----------



## nagblagger (11 June 2022)

Hey update urgently needed..I see you've 'liked' a couple of posts..


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (11 June 2022)

The Facebook post was about our surrogate!! That is why I am so late posting, she arrived at 7:30 this evening.

As I’d mentioned earlier about the willingness of people, poor Tracey’s transport fell through and a complete stranger lent her the horse box so she could get her mare to us. I am honestly speechless at the kindness we have all received.

Chilly left without a care in the world, she is happy with my competition horse up the road.

And the mare (Poppy) has been foot perfect, she has allowed the filly to suckle, they still need to bond but the mare has been so quiet and gentle. My filly is still timid after my mare has scared her but she is already growing in confidence and Poppy is really looking after her. I don’t feel as though it could have gone any better.

I am still watching closely on the cameras but I can feel myself starting to relax. I can feel this horrific week ending


----------



## Clodagh (11 June 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Hey update urgently needed..I see you've 'liked' a couple of posts..
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just told my OH I can’t go to bed as I’ve seen l&c is online.


----------



## Clodagh (11 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			The Facebook post was about our surrogate!! That is why I am so late posting, she arrived at 7:30 this evening.

As I’d mentioned earlier about the willingness of people, poor Tracey’s transport fell through and a complete stranger lent her the horse box so she could get her mare to us. I am honestly speechless at the kindness we have all received.

Chilly left without a care in the world, she is happy with my competition horse up the road.

And the mare (Poppy) has been foot perfect, she has allowed the filly to suckle, they still need to bond but the mare has been so quiet and gentle. My filly is still timid after my mare has scared her but she is already growing in confidence and Poppy is really looking after her. I don’t feel as though it could have gone any better.

I am still watching closely on the cameras but I can feel myself starting to relax. I can feel this horrific week ending
		
Click to expand...

I’m so very pleased. The best ending possible for them both. I hope all goes well overnight for you and you can start to enjoy the filly x


----------



## nagblagger (11 June 2022)

What a relief..brilliant news. Also shows when the chips are down the horse world will help... I'll let you off keeping us waiting so long for update. 👍🤞


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 June 2022)

So pleased that Poppy has arrived, lovely to see her allowing foal to feed.


----------



## milliepops (11 June 2022)

Great update OP. I hope you can all start to relax and enjoy your new life from now on. What a tough start you've all had.


----------



## Amymay (11 June 2022)

Thank you for updating.  Sounds really promising.

Come back tomorrow and let us know how it’s all going xx


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (11 June 2022)

Thank you!
Yes, I’m somewhat excited that I can start to enjoy the filly and relax a little more.

The horse world has really stepped up and been incredible. I’m blown away!

I should of updated earlier but when Tracey’s transport fell through I just felt so deflated.

I absolutely will keep you all updated with their progress, I don’t want this thread to end! The company of you all has been lovely xx


----------



## ElectricChampagne (11 June 2022)

Omg YAAAAAAAAY! 

I'm so delighted it finally worked out. Poppy seems so sweet, and hopefully she'll look after your baby like her own ..
Time for a cuppa tea and a massive sleeps.


----------



## SashaBabe (11 June 2022)

Thank goodness.  Hope it all goes well and look forward to receiving updates.  x


----------



## Four Seasons (11 June 2022)

I am absolutely delighted for you and your filly!!! A positive outlook.... so pleased! I think its safe to say half of this forum has been rooting for you... 😉

Now, has your filly been named yet, or do you still need help with inspiration?


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (11 June 2022)

Thank you! So so positive, I just hope they have a nice settled night.

My body is definitely starting to relax and let go. Another night of just checking the camera and then I can tell I’m going to have the best of sleeps🤣

My vet suggested we wait a few weeks before naming her, rather pessimistic but I understand. Nothing has sprung to my mind though and I do feel after everything she needs a really strong name. Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Asha (11 June 2022)

So relieved to get this update . I so hope that over the next couple of days you get to relax and your lovely filly bonds with her new mum xx


----------



## PurBee (12 June 2022)

Brilliant news Poppy is gentle with your foal, a very positive start! So glad for you all 🙂

About names - im perusing some mythical strength/benevolence goddess-type names you might find inspiring :

*Epona *(Celtic) - Protector of horses, donkeys, and mules.  She was also an ancient fertility Goddess. Epona's Goddess name comes from the Gaullist word “epos” meaning "great mare."

*Hemera* (Greek) - The Primordial Goddess of daylight.

*Indunn* (Nordic) - Goddess of youth and springtime. Her name means she who renews and has several alternative spellings including Indun, Iduna and Idhunna.

*Juno* (Roman) - Goddess of marriage, pregnancy and childbirth. She protected the finances of the citizens of Rome. Her name is a mystery; it speaks of a contradictory role for this Goddess, before her alignment to the matronly, Greek Goddess, Hera. Juno's name is derived from the root “yeu” meaning "vital force" indicating a more youthful, maiden Goddess.

*Nike* (Greek) - This Greek Goddess name means victory, she represented success especially in the sporting arena which is why her name was chosen for a famous brand of sportswear.

*Vesta* (Roman) - Guardian of the sacred Flame. Vesta’s name and function is derived from the Greek Goddess Hestia.


*Arion* was an immortal horse in Greek mythology, which was very fast and bred by the gods. According to a source, it also had the ability to speak.
(i’d feminise this name to Ariona, Ari as a nickname!)

I personally like ‘*Prana*’ as a name for an orphan - Prana is the Sanskrit word for the energy that is the essence of our existence. It is the life vitality within us. Seems fitting for an orphan foal as prana is all it has to sustain it when rejected by its dam.

Hope in these coming hours and early days together they bond well and little foal goes from strength to strength! 🤞


----------



## Arzada (12 June 2022)

Wonderful news. A great start to the day. Looking forward to seeing her grow up x


----------



## TheMule (12 June 2022)

What a relief!! The mare looks an absolute poppet so I really hope this all works out for you


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (12 June 2022)

Thank you, I do like Prana, and Juno! After spending 5 days with her birth mother, she is developing some facial expressions that resemble a Piranha 😈🤣 
I hope these will be lost with time spent with Poppy 🤞🏼

They appeared to have a very settled night, and seem slightly closer this morning which is so positive. They have to stay in for a few days to bond, I suppose the next step is then turning them out together, but I’m sure it will be fine Poppy really does seem like a sweet heart.


----------



## SashaBabe (12 June 2022)

What a relief.  So pleased things seem to be moving in the right direction.  Hopefully you will be able to relax and get some much needed sleep.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (12 June 2022)

Brilliant news this morning! 
They look very cute together.


----------



## Asha (12 June 2022)

Great news . So pleased for you. Poppy looks a real sweetheart x


----------



## Ahrena (12 June 2022)

Oh this looks wonderful, Poppy seems like a sweetheart and it’s lovely seeing  them together.

I’m voting Prana!


----------



## southerncomfort (12 June 2022)

So happy for all involved.

X


----------



## Ambers Echo (12 June 2022)

What a relief. Such gorgeous pics x


----------



## Amymay (12 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Thank you! So so positive, I just hope they have a nice settled night.

My body is definitely starting to relax and let go. Another night of just checking the camera and then I can tell I’m going to have the best of sleeps🤣

My vet suggested we wait a few weeks before naming her, rather pessimistic but I understand. Nothing has sprung to my mind though and I do feel after everything she needs a really strong name. Any suggestions are welcome!
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish. She deserves a name.


----------



## tda (12 June 2022)

Isn't nature wonderful sometimes 😍


----------



## Jeni the dragon (12 June 2022)

They look so lovely together! Poppy does look like a great mare.


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 June 2022)

I'm so pleased for you it's just amazing how they just accept each other I'm so happy 😊 this has made my week.


----------



## Clodagh (12 June 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			I'm so pleased for you it's just amazing how they just accept each other I'm so happy 😊 this has made my week.
		
Click to expand...

And mine. And even my OH is asking how it’s going. It seems amazing and so wonderful that they can be a little family. What a wonderful generous person Poppy’s owner is.


----------



## Bikerchickone (12 June 2022)

So delighted to see the updates and the pictures. Wonderful news. Hope all continues to go well and I would definitely name your filly. She’s a survivor and she certainly deserves a wonderful name to tell the world how much of a fighter she is. Hope you get some rest now!


----------



## twiggy2 (12 June 2022)

Great news and such lovely photos to see.


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 June 2022)

Clodagh said:



			And mine. And even my OH is asking how it’s going. It seems amazing and so wonderful that they can be a little family. What a wonderful generous person Poppy’s owner is.
		
Click to expand...

It is wonderful and amazing it made me cry when I saw those pictures this morning I was so happy 😊


----------



## CanteringCarrot (12 June 2022)

So very pleased for you and the little one.

It's so sad when a foal loses or isn't accepted by their mother, and it's also sad when a mare loses her foal, but there is certainly some joy to be found in a situation like this when when the foal can have a proper mum and the mare can still raise a foal after her loss. Also great to see mare owners offering their mare for this type of thing. I'm so glad that it's working out.


----------



## Caol Ila (12 June 2022)

Hope your filly and foster mom have had a good day today.


----------



## Gloi (12 June 2022)

Please post tonight OP, and please let it be good news 🤞


----------



## SilverLinings (12 June 2022)

It is wonderful that Poppy and the foal seem to be getting on well so far, I hope they both get some comfort from each other after the bad few days they've had recently (Poppy loosing her foal, and your foal not really having a mother). I hope they go from strength to strength and that it doesn't take you too long to catch up on all your lost sleep.


----------



## nagblagger (12 June 2022)

Excuse me L&C where is the mandatory daily update. - with pictures.
We are all waiting so i wouldn't want to be in your shoes if you do not post. 

Seriously, hope all is ok, we all need reassurance it is.


----------



## nagblagger (13 June 2022)

Getting concerned..???


----------



## SashaBabe (13 June 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Getting concerned..???
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (13 June 2022)

Sorry everyone, IVE BEEN ASLEEP!!! 🥳🥳🥳
I went to work yesterday and after watching the pair on the camera and coming home to do evening feeds, just seeing them together, I knew I could relax and I went straight to bed😂 

They had a wonderful day yesterday and we are slowing introducing them to turnout from today. Poppy hasn’t had much grass, we have a lot so we will introduce a few hours at a time from this evening. 

I’m so grateful to Poppys owner for getting her here and trusting us with her, I know the feeling is mutual as we have given Poppy a baby back. The quiet and shut down Poppy that arrived is slowly getting her spark back and my terrified little baby is growing in confidence and can finally sleep safely next to a mother that she knows won’t cause her any harm. 
As much as I talk about being tired and lacking sleep, as Tracey and I discussed, these last few days have been about them, it’s for them and watching them brighten up in the last few days has been beautiful to watch. 
Nature really is incredible❤️


----------



## Emilieu (13 June 2022)

I was hoping you were sleeping 🥰 love this update.


----------



## Clodagh (13 June 2022)

That’s made my day.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (13 June 2022)

My friend also suggested a passport name for her. The stallion begins with D 

Dare to Dream

It feels a little soppy but after the last few weeks and the ways things have played out, the name hits me


----------



## nagblagger (13 June 2022)

I'll let you off keeping us in suspense as its great news.
However, i will not be so forgiving if we do not have any pictures by this evening with them out grazing (obviously with Traceys's permission)..


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (13 June 2022)

Tracey has given permission for photos 😃

I absolutely will try and get turnout ones, the filly still runs to us a lot so it’s hard to get one of them together.🤣 I’m confident she will soon loose interest in us however🤞🏼


----------



## I'm Dun (13 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Sorry everyone, IVE BEEN ASLEEP!!! 🥳🥳🥳
I went to work yesterday and after watching the pair on the camera and coming home to do evening feeds, just seeing them together, I knew I could relax and I went straight to bed😂

They had a wonderful day yesterday and we are slowing introducing them to turnout from today. Poppy hasn’t had much grass, we have a lot so we will introduce a few hours at a time from this evening.

I’m so grateful to Poppys owner for getting her here and trusting us with her, I know the feeling is mutual as we have given Poppy a baby back. The quiet and shut down Poppy that arrived is slowly getting her spark back and my terrified little baby is growing in confidence and can finally sleep safely next to a mother that she knows won’t cause her any harm.
As much as I talk about being tired and lacking sleep, as Tracey and I discussed, these last few days have been about them, it’s for them and watching them brighten up in the last few days has been beautiful to watch.
Nature really is incredible❤️
		
Click to expand...

I cried when I read this update. I am so glad its worked out.


----------



## Rumtytum (13 June 2022)

Poppy has a baby, Dare to Dream (love it!)) has a mum, and you have had sleep. 
Brings tears to my eyes 😊


----------



## Bikerchickone (13 June 2022)

Perfect update! So delighted for you all.


----------



## Amymay (13 June 2022)

🎉🥳🎉🥳🎉🥳


----------



## SashaBabe (13 June 2022)

What a wonderful update. Dare to Dream is a perfect name.  Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Gloi (13 June 2022)

Aw ❤️❤️❤️🎈I must have something in my eye.


----------



## TheresaW (13 June 2022)

Fantastic update, thank you.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (13 June 2022)

Only just found this thread and read the whole thing! The name Dare to Dream literally gave me goosebumps ❤️ I like Deedee as a stable name


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 June 2022)

Absolutely great news I'm so happy again today after this update 😀 

I love the name Dare to Dream it's perfect for her and I like Dee Dee for short as well.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (13 June 2022)

I couldn’t wait any longer!! I let them out!


----------



## milliepops (13 June 2022)

awwwww. makes your heart sing.  you must be sooooo pleased.


----------



## southerncomfort (13 June 2022)

Oh dear, I suddenly have very watery eyes!

Those photos!!

I think this is the happiest ending (and new beginning) I've ever seen on HHO. 

Glad you are finally able relax and enjoy your beautiful little filly.


----------



## Gloi (13 June 2022)

So lovely seeing her running along with her new mum 😊


----------



## Asha (13 June 2022)

southerncomfort said:



			Oh dear, I suddenly have very watery eyes!

Those photos!!

I think this is the happiest ending (and new beginning) I've ever seen on HHO.

Glad you are finally able relax and enjoy your beautiful little filly.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn’t  think of any better words than this .
So relieved / pleased / happy for you, Poppy and DD .

love the name Dare to dream to . It’s perfect 🤩


----------



## Fraggle2 (13 June 2022)

Awww they both look so happy 😊


----------



## Caol Ila (13 June 2022)

Aww, what a lovely happy, pair. They look great.


----------



## SashaBabe (13 June 2022)

Must admit I had a tear in my eyes when I saw the photos.  So happy it seems to be working out for you.  Long may it continue.


----------



## Emilieu (13 June 2022)

Oh my goodness, those photos. What a beautiful happy pair.


----------



## PurBee (13 June 2022)

Ohhh what a treat of pics, thank you 😁😍 Fabulous news theyre bonding brilliantly!! 🥳🥰 
Finally, you can relax….you’ve deserved it!


----------



## Hannahgb (13 June 2022)

Ohhh incredible, so so happy for you all!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 June 2022)

Oh look at them. 💕

What a wonderful new start for a sad beginning.


----------



## nagblagger (13 June 2022)

Love the pics.
Absolutely wonderful, Poppy seems a lovely mare, I am so pleased for you. Back to 'normal' life, with sleep, and enjoying your foal, with Poppy enjoying 'her' baby!


----------



## Arzada (13 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			As much as I talk about being tired and lacking sleep, as Tracey and I discussed, these last few days have been about them, it’s for them and watching them brighten up in the last few days has been beautiful to watch.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is what is just so heart warming. Your commitment has never wavered and it has all come good for you all.


Louisa&Chilly said:



			I couldn’t wait any longer!! I let them out!
		
Click to expand...

Well done! Lovely photos and what a beautiful mare Poppy is. Perfect for your beautiful foal.

I'm so glad that you are sharing your journey with us.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (13 June 2022)

Love the pics! They look so so happy together 🥰

Thanks so much for posting and keeping us all updated. I'm checking every day to see if there's any more news!


----------



## Clodagh (13 June 2022)

She is a gorgeous foal, and Poppy is a stunner.
Will Dee go grey? 
Is Poppy being put back in foal? 
I feel I can get nosey now x


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (13 June 2022)

Thank you everyone, I’m so so thrilled with the way it’s all panned out. They are lovely to watch together and their bond is getting so much stronger each time I see them.

 I’m grateful I’ve been able to share it with you all and it’s really helped to have somewhere to come and talk about things. I have cried numerous times, sad and more recently happy tears!

I really do not know what colour she will go, one vet has suggested a grey roan, others bay but she is greying around the eyes if you look at a certain angle.. I reckon she may well look like her mother one day!

From what I understood, Poppy won’t have another foal, her owner rescued her and she happened to be in foal, she is young (6) and her loosing this foal hit her so hard I don’t think her owner wanted to risk her ever going through it again. I believe she wants to break her in when she goes home!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (13 June 2022)

@The Fuzzy Furry
I wanted to show to this! It’s a bit of a regression, and we should not be looking back; only forwards… but you suggested a big teddy, my friend did the Friday night shift and found her like this. I find it heartbreaking but also heartwarming at the same time. 
Thank you for the suggestion! It clearly gave her some comfort


----------



## GT_02 (13 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



@The Fuzzy Furry
I wanted to show to this! It’s a bit of a regression, and we should not be looking back; only forwards… but you suggested a big teddy, my friend did the Friday night shift and found her like this. I find it heartbreaking but also heartwarming at the same time.
Thank you for the suggestion! It clearly gave her some comfort
		
Click to expand...

That picture!!! If it wasn't for the fact that I know this story has a happy ending... I think that would have broken me 🥺

Thank you so much for sharing your story, I look forward to seeing DeeDee go from strength to strength!


----------



## nagblagger (13 June 2022)

What a journey, i think a lot of us on here joined you in this emotional roller-coaster, but with sleep! Although hopefully the dramas are all over, we will still want regular updates and photos.
You have also found a new friend in Tracey.
Congratulations in preserving and making 2 equines much happier.


----------



## SilverLinings (13 June 2022)

It is lovely to see the photos of Poppy and the foal in the field together, the foal looks very pleased to have a proper mum! The passport name 'Dare to Dream' definitely suits the situation; if you want a stable name other than Dee Dee what about one of the female characters from Shakespeare's 'All's Well That Ends Well', as it hopefully fits the theme


----------



## I'm Dun (13 June 2022)

Dee will be grey. She will go speckled and probably pinkish, then eventually through to white. 

That last photo is beautiful!


----------



## Apercrumbie (13 June 2022)

I am so so so so so relieved, I can't even imagine what you must feel. Thank you for updating us, I'm so glad it's working out with Poppy! That photo with the bear just made me cry, nature can be so rubbish when it doesn't work but thankfully nature came with another solution.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (13 June 2022)

What gorgeous pictures of them out in the field! How lucky they were to find each other!
And the picture with the Teddy has definitely brought me to tears!


----------



## HashRouge (13 June 2022)

I'm so so happy that it's working out! Poppy sounds like an absolute sweetheart and Dee Dee is so beautiful, I'm so happy she's got a mum to look after her <3


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



@The Fuzzy Furry
I wanted to show to this! It’s a bit of a regression, and we should not be looking back; only forwards… but you suggested a big teddy, my friend did the Friday night shift and found her like this. I find it heartbreaking but also heartwarming at the same time.
Thank you for the suggestion! It clearly gave her some comfort
		
Click to expand...

Its something we used about 30 years ago with an orphaned std shetland foal for 2 nights till we got a foster mare, I wasnt going to give you back stories at the time, glad it helped xx


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (13 June 2022)

What a coincidence, just been scrolling through TikTok and came across a video of a mare and foal and thought they look familiar! It was Chilly and little DD. Lovely to see the clips of Poppy and DD frolicking.


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 June 2022)

The photos are so lovely 😍 I'm so glad that it's basically made such a difference to so many lives human and equine.

I just told my oh about it and showed him the pictures and he is amazed by it.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 June 2022)

What a rollercoster ride you've had. The pics of her alone, with Teddy and Poppy have all reduced me to tears. I think there's quite a few been on this journey with you. She's now one of the HHO elite!!


----------



## Bikerchickone (13 June 2022)

Those photos! Oh my! So lovely to see them happily together. I’m absolutely delighted for you and Poppy’s owner. I saw a post from her on Facebook and recognised the story. So pleased it’s turned out this way ❤️


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (13 June 2022)

The teddy photo is heartbreaking and I still struggle to look at it without getting upset. But onwards and upwards from here!

Tracey and Poppy, I hope will remain friends for sure. I’d certainly like for this thread and everyone involved to hang around as well!

I’d love for D to go grey. She can look like her mother as long as she doesn’t act like her🤣 poor mare.


Ahaha yes my Tiktok does seem to have crossed the path of a few people!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (13 June 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			What a rollercoster ride you've had. The pics of her alone, with Teddy and Poppy have all reduced me to tears. I think there's quite a few been on this journey with you. She's now one of the HHO elite!!
		
Click to expand...

I feel honoured!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 June 2022)

What a wonderful update. Dare to Dream is the perfect name x


----------



## Petalpoos (14 June 2022)

I left the thread after the birth, then came back today to read all this! What a rollercoaster indeed. So lovely to see that it all seems to be working out - I will not be scrolling past the updates again.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (14 June 2022)

It certainly has been a bit of a roller coaster!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 June 2022)

How are they both today?


----------



## LadyGascoyne (14 June 2022)

What an amazing journey. 

A bit teary here too. They look so lovely together.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (14 June 2022)

They seem closer every day and the filly is just so much happier.

She was throwing some shapes this afternoon! She wore a foal slip for the first time for a few minutes, I’m not sure she approved 🤣 
It was nice to be able to watch and enjoy it.


----------



## Amymay (14 June 2022)

Gorgeous photos.  The first one is fantastic!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 June 2022)

Step mum looks very chilled, I take it all interaction is going well? Xx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 June 2022)

Thank you for the pics. They seem to be bonding well.


----------



## Gloi (14 June 2022)

So lovely 🥰


----------



## Petmurf (14 June 2022)

Lovely photos and I’m still reduced to tears to see them so happy together.

1st photo should be framed 🥰


----------



## Amymay (14 June 2022)

Hope you don’t mind the edit OP x


----------



## Petmurf (14 June 2022)

Amymay said:



View attachment 94310


Hope you don’t mind the edit OP x
		
Click to expand...

Wow that looks amazing 🤩


----------



## HashRouge (14 June 2022)

Gorgeous girls!! So, so glad it's all working out


----------



## Rumtytum (14 June 2022)

Think this is the happiest story I’ve ever read on HHO.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (14 June 2022)

Thank you! For some reason I have to compress all my photos to upload them and it makes the screenshots a very odd colour!

Every interaction is amazing, I cannot get over this mare if I’m honest. She has not once shown even an ounce of annoyance or disagreement towards DD. She tolerates everything and anything. And I must say the little ones confidence is certainly growing, she is starting to test her boundaries!  

she’s also a little bonkers, everytime I’ve looked this evening D has been mid lap of the field 😂😂 
She’s so happy and it’s beautiful to see. Breaks my heart to think we waited so long to find her a caring mother.


----------



## Caol Ila (14 June 2022)

I think all of us in your situation would have tried our hardest to get birth mom to bond with her foal. You did the right thing, on all counts. They are a beautiful pair.


----------



## Arzada (15 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			She’s so happy and it’s beautiful to see. Breaks my heart to think we waited so long to find her a caring mother.
		
Click to expand...

The important thing is that you did find an amazing beautiful caring mother and neither of them will be thinking as you are!


----------



## SashaBabe (15 June 2022)

I am so happy it is working out so well.  I love to read the updates and the pictures are fabulous.


----------



## Ambers Echo (15 June 2022)

Those pictures are wonderful. X


----------



## Petalpoos (15 June 2022)

So glad it is working out so well. Lovely pics!


----------



## ycbm (15 June 2022)

I vote this the number one thread ever started by a new joiner! 
.


----------



## Gloi (15 June 2022)

I get a lump in my throat every time I see the pictures. So good to see the baby being a happy normal foal. 💞💞


----------



## CanteringCarrot (15 June 2022)

While it was off to a suspenseful then stressful start, this thread has developed into something so rewarding. So glad everything is going well. Poppy is a star 💕



Edit: omg. Autocorrect fails.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (15 June 2022)

Arzada said:



			The important thing is that you did find an amazing beautiful caring mother and neither of them will be thinking as you are!
		
Click to expand...

I hope not, I hope the little one doesn’t hold it against me when it comes to backing  and breaking 🤣 

The thread certainly has turned into quite something! The whole process has. 
im very glad I decided to post and ask the questions!

I will keep posting regular photos and updates.

Chillys doing fine, she’s up the road and came in with the other horses today, she reared and bounced the whole way up the hill. Pretty standard for her 
A lot of people told us pregnancy would help, she would mellow and become a completely different horse. She hasn’t changed in the slightest, she mellowed towards the end of pregnancy and I’m sure that’s just because she was too fat to carry out her usual antics


----------



## Fraggle2 (16 June 2022)

No morning photos? 😉
Hope there both doing well and that your finally caught up on your sleep.🙂


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 June 2022)

I love this thread it is definitely my all time favourite ❤


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2022)

You realise, OP, that we will need regular updates pretty well forever! 😃


----------



## Fraggle2 (17 June 2022)

Just checking in to see if there are any updates.
Hoping that no news is good news...


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (17 June 2022)

I can manage regular updates 😅 

We are starting to pick at hay, grass and even mums hard food, she is also starting to turn and kick mum to defend the hard food 🙈 I’m hoping poppy will crack down on this soon 😂

Also the colour of her muzzle is changing. Look at the grey coming through!

This was them grooming this morning, my heart melts ❤️


----------



## nagblagger (17 June 2022)

Lovely photos....but I think you should change your user name to DaretoDream or D2D for short


----------



## SashaBabe (17 June 2022)

Lovely photos.  I am so glad they are getting on so well.


----------



## Amymay (17 June 2022)

Fabulous 💕💕


----------



## PurBee (17 June 2022)

Lovely pics 🥰 so nice to see them getting on so well. I love how foals crouch their stilt-like legs to try and get feed out of bowls 😁


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 June 2022)

The last pic makes my heart melt


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (17 June 2022)

Perhaps I should change my name, how do I do that?🤣

Yes, it’s so sweet, her knees buckled yesterday and she plopped into the bucket, it was one of those shallow plastic ones, and it was new and too slippery for her to get her legs out of, I really wish I’d had my phone at that moment, I did laugh!

It’s an adorable photo❤️ They really are getting on better than I could have wished for!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (17 June 2022)

Love the photos, seem they are really bonding thankfully. They're so cute together. 
Definitely keep the pics coming, I'm really enjoying the updates


----------



## Emilieu (18 June 2022)

I love when there is a D2D update! So glad they are so happy with each other. It’s just too lovely xx


----------



## Rumtytum (18 June 2022)

With everything going on in the world we really needed a happy story and this one ticks every box.  Loving the pics 💕!


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 June 2022)

Great pictures and update its so lovely 😍


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (18 June 2022)

Thank you, il keep them coming! 
I have my finals next week and then hopefully I can get my life together a bit😂 and really enjoy the pair of them and spend a lot more time with her and take lotssss of photos 😁

this situation really has shown the true kindness of people, and is uplifting when a lot of the world appears fairly bleak right now


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 June 2022)

The grey goggles mean she’s going grey, we had a colt foal at the yard last year who started off exactly like that and he’s now entirely grey. She’s going to be beautiful.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (18 June 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			The grey goggles mean she’s going grey, we had a colt foal at the yard last year who started off exactly like that and he’s now entirely grey. She’s going to be beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Oooo that’s very exciting. I do love a grey
Do you think she’ll dapple? Or just white? What will happen to her face and socks?!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 June 2022)

Mine had a blaze and white socks as a yearling which disappeared as he got older. Dapples turned into flea bites.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (18 June 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Mine had a blaze and white socks as a yearling which disappeared as he got older. Dapples turned into flea bites.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that sounds lovely!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 June 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Oooo that’s very exciting. I do love a grey
Do you think she’ll dapple? Or just white? What will happen to her face and socks?!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly she’ll follow her m7m? The colt’s dam is a proper grey, so he’s turned out exactly like her, pretty boy, he stands out in a field of bay youngsters.


----------



## Ahrena (19 June 2022)

Little rascal! Such lovely photos too, truly heartwarming.

My colt just full on body slams my mare out the way at feed time and she lets him and goes off to graze instead!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (19 June 2022)

Hopefully she might follow her mother… but colouring ONLY 😂 

🥰 she is getting close to this, she practically gets in the bucket🤣


----------



## Clodagh (20 June 2022)

It might have only been as my foal grew too fast but he wasn’t allowed hard feed and the mare was fed in a manger that he couldn’t reach. He had a handful in a trug to keep him busy. 
She’s so beautiful.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (26 June 2022)

Hope everyone is well!

DeeDee is 3 weeks old today! She is full of character and rather naughty to be blunt 😂 
She has started to guard feed bowls, use me as a general battering ram and she certainly has grown some teeth 🥴 
It all appears to be light hearted and it’s so lovely to see her coming out of her shell. However I think I might need to start being a little tougher! 
Poppy is well and their bond is better than ever, she is so kind and patient but I do hope she might soon start to tell D to pack it in😂
She has her first farrier visit on Tuesday!

Chilly is also well and completely oblivious out at grass.


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 June 2022)

Great photos I like the feed bowl guarding one what a little moo! 

My friends colt pushes his mum away from the feedbowl and if she persists he rears up at her funny aren't they 😉


----------



## Bikerchickone (26 June 2022)

Great pictures! What a cheeky little madam she is! Good to see that her early experiences clearly aren’t making her the shy retiring type!


----------



## Hackback (26 June 2022)

She is stunning. So glad this story has a happy ending.

I'm struggling with the grey thing - I can't see any grey goggles. I'm always mystified how people can tell a grey so early, I've spent hours studying and still haven't picked up the knack!


----------



## Asha (26 June 2022)

Hackback said:



			She is stunning. So glad this story has a happy ending.

I'm struggling with the grey thing - I can't see any grey goggles. I'm always mystified how people can tell a grey so early, I've spent hours studying and still haven't picked up the knack!
		
Click to expand...

if you look at her legs they are a slightly greyish colour . My colt who will stay chestnut has chestnut / cream ish legs 

Great photos OP , so pleased all 3 are happy .
As for the guarding of feed .. my colt is hilarious. He will try and throw himself at his mum and try to push her away . She just rolls her eyes . He’s now out with his grandma as well and tried the same thing with her . She raised a back leg and glared .. he legged it . He won’t do that again 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Clodagh (26 June 2022)

Little madam. I am not experienced enough to have suggestions on the bolshyness. Not that you were asking! 😄


----------



## tda (26 June 2022)

Foal is looking fab 😍
Out of our two foals here, the filly eats fairly politely and shares with her mum
The colt is not allowed to share his mum's feed (yet)
're the colouring,  our grey dales foals are born jet black.
My neighbour breeds Welsh b's and nearly all his foals are born beige,  some go grey some liver chestnut, some stay chestnut


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (26 June 2022)

Yes the feed thing is so funny 😆 she can’t even eat it. She chews and it all gets spat back out 😂 
I don’t know what to do about it either, I’m hoping mum will start to tell her as she gets older. Today I tried separate buckets and that worked fairly well!

I too am SO relieved to see that her start hasn’t made her shy and timid. Currently, she is far from!

I too struggle with the grey thing! I can see the grey legs but also agree no grey goggles? Will these come in time? 
I do hope she goes grey but she looks more chestnut by the day, but she appears a sandier colour as a pose to a red chestnut colour in places


----------



## Amymay (26 June 2022)

If mum is not getting any of the feed you could simply hold on to DeeDee to allow her to eat in peace.


----------



## Caol Ila (26 June 2022)

My mare was one of those parents who could never tell off her son. He would bite her, jump onto her back, and she would just take it. Luckily, he had other herdmates who imposed some discipline.

After weaning (and then getting over weaning so we could go on walks together), they had a bit of a complicated, contentious relationship. They would whinny and act super happy to see each other, but while out on a walk, we had to be careful because if he was behind her and reverted to his babyish ways, she'd throw a kick, and his owner did not want to be in the crossfire. She does not kick out at other horses. 

Would have been interesting to see how the mother-son relationship developed into adulthood (for both of them ) but Caso and his owner had to move to Germany at the end of May.


----------



## TheMule (27 June 2022)

In a chestnut it's about the color of skin when they're newborn- pink skin means chestnut not going grey.
Excuse my face here but it's the best photo I have that shows it- this is a chestnut foal, no grey


----------



## TheMule (27 June 2022)

Failing that, I just paid £20 to have my foal tested for presence of grey- https://animalgenetics.eu/


----------



## SashaBabe (27 June 2022)

Fantastic photos.  So glad it has worked out so well.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (27 June 2022)

Great pictures! She and Mum are  looking really well!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (28 June 2022)

Oh what a lovely foal!🥰 
Thank you, I understand what you mean now!

We’ve been distracting DeeDee at feed times with putting a headcollar on, a bit of leading and picking up feet etc. Seems to work quite well 

My farrier has just been and did suggest a herd environment for her to help with her devilish ways! 
that’s such a shame the colt had to move away, do you keep in contact?


----------



## Caol Ila (28 June 2022)

The herd was the best thing for Caso. Got him out of his mother's hair, and the discipline his aunties imposed probably stopped him from jumping on our heads.

She's my best friend, so we text each other most days. The wonders of technology.


----------



## PurBee (11 July 2022)

So fab to hear D is doing great - ive just caught up with thread. Such a sweetheart! What a turnaround eh? You must be thrilled and relieved….excellent foal success story after the rocky start.  Well done you! 🙂🌞


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (11 July 2022)

PurBee said:



			So fab to hear D is doing great - ive just caught up with thread. Such a sweetheart! What a turnaround eh? You must be thrilled and relieved….excellent foal success story after the rocky start.  Well done you! 🙂🌞
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes it’s been an interesting journey! All seems well, she’s growing like a weed. A friends horse has come to stay so he is has been introduced, he’s very kind and quiet, I thought it would be good to help socialise and maybe teach some positive interactions. D is desperate to say hello to him but Poppy won’t let her just yet. Hopefully she’ll loosen up soon!


----------



## PurBee (11 July 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Thank you! Yes it’s been an interesting journey! All seems well, she’s growing like a weed. A friends horse has come to stay so he is has been introduced, he’s very kind and quiet, I thought it would be good to help socialise and maybe teach some positive interactions. D is desperate to say hello to him but Poppy won’t let her just yet. Hopefully she’ll loosen up soon!
		
Click to expand...

Awwww that’s great news she’s getting more field buddies exposure. I love foals for their open curiosity, approaching everything to investigate, and everyone to say ‘hiya’. 🙂 Poppy is being a good mum, checking out the buddy will be nice before letting wee Dee near. 
I dont know how you get anything done with a foal around - my 1 foal experience was in hindsight, one of my best summers, and they grow so quick, so really savour this short window of them at their most adorable. 
The recent pics are gorgeous - i love their tiny tight wee miniature bodies on stilt legs! 😁😍 You’re very welcome to post updates as much as you like, we’ll never tire of foals here!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (11 July 2022)

PurBee said:



			Awwww that’s great news she’s getting more field buddies exposure. I love foals for their open curiosity, approaching everything to investigate, and everyone to say ‘hiya’. 🙂 Poppy is being a good mum, checking out the buddy will be nice before letting wee Dee near.
I dont know how you get anything done with a foal around - my 1 foal experience was in hindsight, one of my best summers, and they grow so quick, so really savour this short window of them at their most adorable.
The recent pics are gorgeous - i love their tiny tight wee miniature bodies on stilt legs! 😁😍 You’re very welcome to post updates as much as you like, we’ll never tire of foals here!
		
Click to expand...

Yes she is SO bold and wants to get at everything and everyone, it’s lovely but we have to be careful!🤣
Yes I really want her to socialise and Poppy is doing a great job for sure, I guess it will just take some time before she relaxes a bit. 
I absolutely don’t get anything done! I spend hours just watching, but also Dee is so persistent you can’t do anything even if you wanted to😂 
Il post more frequently! 
We’ve had a few blips, start of last week she had her first rotational when she didn’t stop at the fence🫣 thankfully just some minor scrapes, nothing a bit of sudocream couldn’t fix. 
2 days later she ate a plastic bag that must of blown into the field, I saw it and went running but she got there first!! Another sleepless night but thankfully again all fine, very lucky 🍀 
Now we have itchy butt antics, excuse the crude photo.. it’s the only time she stands still!! Yesterday she did the other side and we now have matching cheeks. I believe it is the heat and flies, she is very intolerant of it all but possibly might speak to my vets about worming if it persists, that’s the only other thing I could think of?🤔


----------



## Bikerchickone (11 July 2022)

Poor little sore bottom! She is utterly adorable though! I’m so glad it’s all working out well now and hope her bottom gets better soon. Trouble is the more they itch the more it breaks the skin and the more it breaks the skin the more it itches! Nightmare!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (12 July 2022)

Bikerchickone said:



			Poor little sore bottom! She is utterly adorable though! I’m so glad it’s all working out well now and hope her bottom gets better soon. Trouble is the more they itch the more it breaks the skin and the more it breaks the skin the more it itches! Nightmare!
		
Click to expand...

Yes exactly! it’s a bit of a vicious circle 😣 
I’m having real trouble stopping the flies getting to her naval too. They make it go raw which is stressing me out. I just put thick layers of cream over it which stops them getting to it for a bit and then I clean it every night and put more on 😰
She’s loosing her baby coat! So soon! Do we still think she’ll go grey?!🤔


----------



## Dexter (12 July 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Yes exactly! it’s a bit of a vicious circle 😣
I’m having real trouble stopping the flies getting to her naval too. They make it go raw which is stressing me out. I just put thick layers of cream over it which stops them getting to it for a bit and then I clean it every night and put more on 😰
She’s loosing her baby coat! So soon! Do we still think she’ll go grey?!🤔
		
Click to expand...

They can be really really itchy when they shed. My friends two are itching like mad. And shes definitely going to be grey eventually.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (12 July 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			I’m having real trouble stopping the flies getting to her naval too
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Summer Fly Cream, the bright yellow stuff?  I have used it on sheep with bad fly strike and it is brilliant.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (13 July 2022)

It must be her coat then perhaps. She is super itchy and I’m excited to see her go grey!

I have used that summer fly cream in the past! Totally forgotten about it but will use it now you’ve said, thank you!


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (24 July 2022)

Hope everyone is well! 
All well here. DeeDee is growing like a weed! Chilly is starting to come back into work as well. 
look how much her coat is changing, I know you’ve all said she’d go grey but it’s incredible! the backs of her ears😱 she’s going to be a dark or steel grey do you all think?


----------



## Dexter (25 July 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			Hope everyone is well!
All well here. DeeDee is growing like a weed! Chilly is starting to come back into work as well.
look how much her coat is changing, I know you’ve all said she’d go grey but it’s incredible! the backs of her ears😱 she’s going to be a dark or steel grey do you all think?
		
Click to expand...

The first foal shed is always very dark, but its just temporary. With grey, they are born bay or chestnut etc and then grey out. They go dark grey, dapple and eventually white. In some it takes a few months, in others nearly 20yrs. With her being chestnut you will get a lovely rose grey stage at some point, but eventually like all greys she will be white.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (26 July 2022)

Dexter said:



			The first foal shed is always very dark, but its just temporary. With grey, they are born bay or chestnut etc and then grey out. They go dark grey, dapple and eventually white. In some it takes a few months, in others nearly 20yrs. With her being chestnut you will get a lovely rose grey stage at some point, but eventually like all greys she will be white.
		
Click to expand...



This is interesting! Her mother is 8, nearly 9 and is still so dark! Do you think she definitely will also go white eventually? will the filly follow the same pattern do you think?
I think I’ve seen some rose grey colours and they are beautiful 😍


----------



## HashRouge (26 July 2022)

Louisa&Chilly said:



			This is interesting! Her mother is 8, nearly 9 and is still so dark! Do you think she definitely will also go white eventually? will the filly follow the same pattern do you think?
I think I’ve seen some rose grey colours and they are beautiful 😍
		
Click to expand...

They always get lighter eventually, just some do it quicker than others. My Arab was the same sort of colour as Chilly at 8, and was quite slow to lose her dapples and dark points. She is 29 now and her coat is more or less white, though she is flea bitten. She didn't completely lose her dapples/ dark points/ dark mane until she was into her 20s.


----------



## SashaBabe (23 August 2022)

How is DeeDee doing?


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 August 2022)

I was thinking about this thread today and posted a thread about it I hope she comes back with some pictures.


----------



## Louisa&Chilly (21 December 2022)

Hello everyone! 
its been a while… I’m not sure how many people will see this now.
A little but long over due update!
We weaned Poppy and DeeDee last weekend, we had done it gradually so all went very very well. Poppy is now back home and very happy in the snow, DeeDee is huge and unrecognisable😱 and she has a new friend, and Chilly has been to her first competition in several years!😁 

I hope you all have a lovely Christmas and new year!


----------



## SashaBabe (21 December 2022)

It's good to hear from you.  I've been wondering how you have been getting on.   Lovely update and lovely photos.


----------



## Squeak (21 December 2022)

What a lovely update, I'm so glad that all the drama Chilly gave you has had such a happy ending.  Poppy looks to have done DeeDee proud.


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 December 2022)

Dee dee looks huge! Lovely to see her thank you 😊


----------



## Amymay (21 December 2022)

Great update 💕


----------



## Petalpoos (21 December 2022)

Thank you for the update. It’s always nice to hear about the good bits and not just the drama. They all look good.


----------

